# POLL: K1? Keeping 1, Getting 2, Undecided, Keeping 1 AND Getting 2!!



## KBoards Admin

I just pulled the trigger on kindle 2:

*Kindle 2: Amazon's New Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation)
*



I picked up the leather case from Amazon as well. Can't wait until Feb 24!!



Anyone else ordering kindle 2?


----------



## Dangerosa

I did! I really did not think I would be interested but Jeff won me over. Plus, I figure I have until the 24th to change my mind...


----------



## Anne

I just bought one too.  I did not think I would buy one. Kindle 2 has so many things I like about it.


----------



## booknut

I bought it as well with one day shipping and the black case from Amazon. Should arrive the 25th!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think I'm going to. I just put Edgar up for sale on the buy, trade, sell board.

I want it. I really want it. The design chages did me in.


----------



## ladyknight33

I was already in line for the Kindle. Wonder is I order another one would it bump me up in line 

Okay I just bought the K2. One day shipping. Wooooo Hoooooo 

Guess if it arrives as promised I can always cancel the other order.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh I am buying it for family and friends so that they don't have to wait. Is that wrong?


----------



## ScottBooks

It looks like this one is designed to be read without the cover on (unlike the K1). The two sleeves offered on Amazon only unzip on two sides. (See Kindle 2 Accessories).


----------



## RB

I ordered on Feb. 6th in hopes I could upgrade to the K2...guess it worked!


----------



## TM

I would like one, but can't justify upgrading - especially since i have two covers for my original one.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thanks to a wonderful Kindleboards member, I've already sold my K1 (took about 3 minutes) and have just placed my order for k2.

I'll be stealing borrowing my daughter's K1 to use in the meantime.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I would have said that I can send yo my K1 when I have my K2.


----------



## Leslie

I ordered Guinea Pig on February 5th. Just talked to CS and added the extended warranty and the cover to the order. GP will be arriving on February 25th.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.buymedge.com/p_products.html

And now you can order a reasonably priced cover!


----------



## luvmy4brats

ProfCrash said:


> LOL I would have said that I can send yo my K1 when I have my K2.


I could have, but I knew I'd have my daughter's to read. She only reads in the evening and it has to be put away by 10:30 so I can read it after her.


----------



## chiffchaff

I just ordered one too.  I told myself I would wait, see how others liked it and save up before I jumped in - but I couldn't resist.  Much as I love my K1 and case, the new form factor and features sound really good to me.  I use a bike as my primary transportation 6-7 months a year, and my "purse" is a messenger bag.  Being able to slip my kindle into the document sleeve of my bag, with negligible weight or bulk, is very appealing.  Crisper screen, longer battery life, text to voice are all good things too.  I won't need a SD card with the on board memory K2 has.  And I had a tax return burning a hole in my pocket...


----------



## harrycalgary

I had one on order and added a second once my wife said she wanted one as well as my daughter. Now it will be jump ball between the 1 kindle 1 and 2 kindle 2. I will be arguing the  Heritage value of the kindle 1 should be enjoyed by someone else than me


----------



## jmeaders

ProfCrash said:


> http://www.buymedge.com/p_products.html
> 
> And now you can order a reasonably priced cover!


I just sent M-edge an email about exchanging my K1 cover (still in bag) for a K2 one. I get that out of the way and I'm happy. I can eat the DecalGirl skin if necessary but will check in to getting an exchange as well.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I had to do it. Now to decide if I sell my K1 or keep it. Also, I was going to order a 2nd Oberon cover last Friday, but decided to wait until this Friday. Glad I did! Now I will need to order an Oberon for K2!


----------



## tlrowley

Hubby expressed an interest in my K1, but I suspect he'd prefer that I order a second K2 

I ordered the Amazon case, but that was before I saw that the M-edge cases were available, with hinges, and with the built-in light.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## libro

I'll be getting the K2 automatically since I ordered back in January. Today I placed separate orders for the Amazon black cover and the Mighty Bright reading light.

I wish I had originally selected one-day shipping on my Kindle reader order because the CS rep told me changing it now might back up my place in line (don't want to take that chance).

Since the first possible ship date is February 24 (a Tuesday), 3 business days puts me to a Friday Feb. 27 delivery at best, right?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Am I crazy or what?!   I missed the press coverage but after reading comments here I said and *posted* I was going to wait and see what you guys that ordered the K 2 thought after using it. Then I go to Amazon, watch the K2 video clip and now I want to order one!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I want it!!!! The text to speech feature, usb cord charge, podcast feature.
I have K2 envy


----------



## libro

Vegas_Asian said:


> I want it!!!! The text to speech feature, usb cord charge, podcast feature.
> I have K2 envy


Wait, I missed out on the "usb cord charge" and "podcast feature." I'm on K2 overload. The text-to-speech put me over the edge....although I'm hoping the "speech" won't be too robotic.


----------



## jmeaders

Vegas_Asian said:


> I want it!!!! The text to speech feature, usb cord charge, podcast feature.
> I have K2 envy


Podcast feature?


----------



## Gables Girl

I ordered one while they were showing it this morning.  Used my Prime for the shipping and it will be here the 26th.  Now I have one next to the bed that I don't have to keep moving around.  Now I need a cover, don't like the Amazon one, the Cole-Haan's look like they use corners to hold it in not the hinges.  I've got 2 weeks to find something, I wonder if any of the K1 after market covers will work......


----------



## mwb

Broke down and done it.

Everything I wanted - not so much, but what is.

But a strong step in the right direction.


----------



## chobitz

Nope I am waiting for K3,4 or even K9...

I am not liking the K2 at all..


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I guess I *am* a gadget/electronic guru after all because I just one clicked using my Prime for shipping after saying I was not going to order K 2 yet. Go figure, watched the video on Amazon since I missed the live coverage and could not resist. I love the sleekness, increased storage since I don't use SD cards anyway, and the text to voice feature.  90 minute roundtrip commute everyday.


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I guess I *am* a gadget/electronic guru after all because I just one clicked using my Prime for shipping after saying I was not going to order K 2 yet. Go figure, watched the video on Amazon since I missed the live coverage and could not resist.


Oh my oh my!


----------



## Veronica

Yeah, I ordered one, too.  I don't know if I'll cancel yet or not.  I don't really need it, of course, but was thinking of selling the K1 to my mom (at a VERY reasonable family price, of course) to offset the cost of the K2.  She's been wanting a Kindle but they are too expensive for her.


----------



## Shizu

The text to speech feature did it... I ordered one. It will be here on Feb 26th. As someone said 1/2 inch longer so hope I could still use the Oberon cover with the velcro.


----------



## Gables Girl

Leslie said:


> Oh my oh my!


Did I mention I really, really, really didn't need to buy the K2 and had promised myself I wouldn't. I need will power.......


----------



## Vegas_Asian

libro said:


> Wait, I missed out on the "usb cord charge" and "podcast feature." I'm on K2 overload. The text-to-speech put me over the edge....although I'm hoping the "speech" won't be too robotic.





jmeaders said:


> Podcast feature?


Podcast listening feature is experienmential. Meanwhile the ability to charge through a usb cord is listed on the amazon site.....I really like the more crisp picture capabilities k2 has

You can also hear the k2 speak in one of the videos on the K2 page on amazon.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I think I'm going to be happy with this case. Maybe it's the Canadian in me, but I can't see going for one of the $100+ cases. 

Amazon Kindle 2 Leather Cover


----------



## chiffchaff

Having pulled the trigger on K2, now I'm debating what to do with K1.  I suspect I'll end up keeping it as my "house book" and leave the slimmer K2 in my messenger bag as the traveling version - sort of like my iPod strategy (a little Nano that lives in my gym bag and a classic that goes everywhere else).  Not that either Kindle is all that big, but with the Oberon case the K1 is medium-book-sized.  So I'll be hunting for a minimalist K2 cover of some sort.  Geez, I just barely finished shopping for K1 and now I'm right back into those decisions!


----------



## Brian

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I guess I *am* a gadget/electronic guru after all because I just one clicked using my Prime for shipping after saying I was not going to order K 2 yet. Go figure, watched the video on Amazon since I missed the live coverage and could not resist. I love the sleekness, increased storage since I don't use SD cards anyway, and the text to voice feature. 90 minute roundtrip commute everyday.


38 minutes from "thanks but no thanks" to one click. A true Kindleholic. Congratulations.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Harvey said:


> I think I'm going to be happy with this case. Maybe it's the Canadian in me, but I can't see going for one of the $100+ cases.
> 
> Amazon Kindle 2 Leather Cover


yes 100 bucks for a case is a bit more from a college student budget point of view.

Any news about K2 student/textbook edition?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Harvey said:


> I think I'm going to be happy with this case. Maybe it's the Canadian in me, but I can't see going for one of the $100+ cases.
> 
> Amazon Kindle 2 Leather Cover


Harvey, M-Edge has cases for $45 and less for K2.


----------



## noblesrus

Ordered on Feb. 6th. Got the email today saying I would be automatically upgraded to the Kindle 2. Have 1 day shipping so I will receive K2 on Feb. 25th. Hubby is happy he is getting K1.


----------



## SongbirdVB

It's killing me, but I'll wait for K3.  I've only had Bibi for 3 months and love her, and my husband would have a fit if I bought a new one.


----------



## ak rain

My Husband said to order if I really wanted, he would read on K1.

oooooo decisions to make, life is good
Sylvia


----------



## luvmy4brats

I didn't need the k2 either. The sleek new design and the usb charging did me in. That means one less charger I'll need. I also liked the crisper pictures. I sold my k1 for $325 so it's not making a huge dent in my budget, although replacing the covers and skins I sold with it will, but I'll try to be good about that. I plan on buying the Amazon cover and then waiting until DecalGirl and Oberon have their k2 items ready (I'm seriously hoping the k2 will fit in my velcro Oberon though. If not, I'll wait.


----------



## Lynn

Well I ordered one too, liked the text to speech feature. I figure I can always cancel the order if I change my mind or sell one of them later. My Kindle is sitting here looking at me though- not sure he's very happy about possibly being replaced!

Lynn L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheh ordered two. One for my Aunt and one for my Sister-in-Law.


----------



## mwb

Harvey said:


> I think I'm going to be happy with this case. Maybe it's the Canadian in me, but I can't see going for one of the $100+ cases.
> 
> Amazon Kindle 2 Leather Cover


I went for the Patagonia Book Case for Kindle 2. I liked the whole zippered all weather protection for when I carry it around.


----------



## Atunah

Sitting on my hands....  

I might have to tie them on the back of the chair................

I want, but I can't.............


----------



## Sariy

Ok got the email.  I'll see if I like the K2 for myself and let the teens have Luv's K1 that is being shipped soon.  I think I scared her with how fast I said yes and completed the transaction!  Love ya Luv!


----------



## gwen10

I have been waiting for the 2nd generation Kindle since they were first launched in 2007.  I ordered my 2.0 today and cannot wait to receive it!  Week of March 9th, I am told.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I just broke the news to KindleWidow about my purchase. 

She is out now, getting shopping revenge on me. Save me!


----------



## sjc

Admin - as of this posting, about 50% of Kindle 1 owners are updating to Kindle 2. I'm glad I'm not alone, and nice to see the good reception to this morning's press conference.

For those upgrading to Kindle 2, here are Amazon links for more information and pre-ordering!

- Harvey

*Kindle 2: Amazon's New Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation)
*


*I'm keeping K1. *

I always said that I didn't want it to do the dishes or fly. I'm sticking to it. *I am very impressed with K2.* I think the text to speech is going to do great things for the visually impaired as well as commuters.

Remember one thing; K1 or K2...we all still share a common bond, we love to read. Let's not lose sight of that. Let's keep the boards friendly and have a laugh or two like we used to; regardless of which version we have. ENJOY!!


----------



## Mikuto

To be perfectly honest, I don't generally "trade up" on devices unless I absolutely have to. I still use my Playstation 2, my 5th generation iPod, and my LG Chocolate phone. My Kindle works perfectly fine the way it is, and I see no reason to buy a new one.


----------



## Mom of 4

I admit it!  I got sucked into the hype and one-clicked!
Will compare the two and see... my son or dad might like K1.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

plan:
1. convince daddy he should get new K for himself (easy after seeing newpaper capablility)
2. wait for him to order it.
3. when it comes it...fiddle with it more than him. (must remember to include heavy sighs each time I see K2 and at the mere mention of k2 around daddy.) 
4. switch my k1 for his k2
length of time for plan to conclude....: roughly six months.

Okay just kidding. When ever Amazon decides to debut their K2 textbook edition with a large variety textbook library i WILL get K2


----------



## TM

I debated getting version 2... but decided not to. I am very happy with the origninal Kindle, and some of the features I really wanted are not included in version 2 anyway...

I do like that 2 is thinner, update the screen, and had voice to text - but that is not enought reason for me to upgrade considering i would take a loss on my current kindle and covers...


----------



## Dori

Harvey are you the guy that waited a year for K1  and couple hours for K2?

I decided to stick with the one I have  but this thread,  woe is me, gonna click on Amazon and see the video now.


----------



## Shizu

I'm keeping K1 but getting K2. I wasn't going to but I like the text to speech feature. My eyes will lose focus when I read for a while so thought this might be good feature.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I figure I am good either way. I can return the K 2, which I doubt with the sleekness, text to voice and additional storage. I will either have 2 Kindles, sell Kindle 1 or give it to my sister.   I only have the one vice which is reading so I am feeling no guilt with my new purchase.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

just realized that text to speech feature will enable me to read during road trips....never been able to read during road trips, cuz I alway end up with BAD motion sickness.,...it would also be nice that the K could pronounce words (esp. medical words) I need to learn


----------



## Atunah

Don't do it Dori, step away from that video. I watched it and now my fingers are twitching towards the Amazon order page. Its pure torture. Don't say I didn't warn ya


----------



## paisley

I one-clicked for the K2. I need to think about it some more, but at least I've secured a decent place in line while pondering the issue.

What's that old saying? "People don't buy things. They buy good feelings or solutions to problems."

*cough* The Kindle fits both of those categories, which makes it especially tempting no matter which version we're talking about.

The rational part of me says to wait for K3 or K4, though. But it's a good time of year for us (tax return), and I could always sell or "gift" my K1.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Dori do click the video...it did me in, too!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Can we all say ... J-U-S-T-F-I-C-A-T-I-O-N on the count of 3??


----------



## Atunah

You are all folding faster than a house of cards


----------



## melissaj323

I can't seem to decide....I just received my K1 for Christmas, and I was THRILLED....but now that I see K2....am I turning into a victim of advertisement?      I keep telling myself that I should be saving my money, there is NOTHING wrong with my K1, and I just want K2 because its the newest thing. In all reality though both K1 and K2 provide us booklovers with a wonderful device for READING!  So, i guess for now I am sticking with K1....will post later if I change my mind. HA HA


----------



## sjc

Shizu: A very valid point.

I sure wouldn't mind playing with K2 for a bit; but sticking to my K1.  

Everyone has brought up very good points.  The big shock for me even though not a design fix and can be done at any time: folders.  I would have thought Amazon would have killed two birds with one stone (eeeew I hate that saying)...but true.

Anyone else not so keen about the permanent battery or lack of SD card slot??


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Doing exactly the opposite of what I said/posted I was going to do... getting 2. The video did me in!

Beware: do not watch the video if you are planning on keeping 1.


----------



## mwb

Atunah said:


> You are all folding faster than a house of cards


I prefer to see it as stimulating the economy...


----------



## Mikuto

sjc said:


> Anyone else not so keen about the permanent battery or lack of SD card slot??


"Power - AC power adapter and replaceable, rechargeable lithium polymer battery."

From the manual. So our worries about a permanent battery might be unfounded. I'm still not upgrading, but you have to give them credit where it's due.


----------



## Cuechick

I am undecided right now, though I have decided to wait and hear some feedback. I do not care about getting first priority, I am sure after the buzz dies down, there will be no wait. Though, it is very tempting to sell my current one... as I can probably get enough for it to cancel out the cost of the new one. However, it is the cost and limited options of the additional case that really has me willing to wait it out. 
I also want to see the feedback from y'all.


----------



## Atunah

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Doing exactly the opposite of what I said/posted I was going to do... getting 2. The video did me in!
> 
> Beware: do not watch the video if you are planning on keeping 1.


I agree, I shouldn't have watched that video, I am really suffering now . I can't justify this, I just got my Kindle in December. Now of course I am kicking myself a bit for not waiting. Well not really, a little


----------



## Barbara S

Hi,  I'm keeping my Kindle 1.  The Kindle 2 looks great, but I keep thinking about how many new books I can buy with $360 and I can't justify the expense.  I figure it's like my I-pod. I still have one of the older generation I-pods because it works fine and I can't justify the expense of a new one to get the bells and whistles.


----------



## Mikuto

Atunah said:


> I agree, I shouldn't have watched that video, I am really suffering now . I can't justify this, I just got my Kindle in December. Now of course I am kicking myself a bit for not waiting. Well not really, a little


Keep in mind guys, your Classic Kindle isn't going anywhere. Whispernet will not stop working, it will still hold your books and you can still read on them. Maybe it's because I grew up poor, but I see no reason to upgrade a device that still works perfectly.



Cait said:


> The Kindle 2 looks great, but I keep thinking about how many new books I can buy with $360 and I can't justify the expense.


Heck yeah. I could get all the Stephen King books for the Kindle + more.


----------



## Cuechick

Which video? The one the amazon page? That did not do much for me... but I was a little distracted while watching it.


----------



## sjc

*HARVEY:* I'll save you:

Write a beautiful poem to her via PDF...send it to your K2 for conversion; and read it to her on the K2 over a romantic candlelit dinner.


----------



## Atunah

Mikuto, I think we are all aware of that, that's not why we need the new one  . Well need might not be the right word.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Atunah said:


> You are all folding faster than a house of cards


Sad isn't it and there was no doubt in my mind I was keeping K 1.


----------



## Mikuto

Atunah said:


> Mikuto, I think we are all aware of that, that's not why we need the new one . Well need might not be the right word.


Oh I know how you feel. I nearly bought an Xbox 360 this weekend on credit because I wanted one so much. But we must be strong and persevere. *Pats my Kindle in it's gorgeous Oberon cover*


----------



## Atunah

I really can't afford it and my hubby might divorce me and we just got married. Heck, that might be cause for annulment


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am keeping my K1 but ordering K2 for my Sister-in-Law and Aunt. They wanted K1's but were waiting for them to be in stock to order one. 

I am just on the verge of trading in my Fourth Generation IPod (The battery is down to four hours). K2 looks fine and has some nice features but nothing that I am overly excited about. Plus I don't want to change my Oberon cover.


----------



## Anju 

Mikuto said:


> "Power - AC power adapter and replaceable, rechargeable lithium polymer battery."
> 
> From the manual. So our worries about a permanent battery might be unfounded. I'm still not upgrading, but you have to give them credit where it's due.


still not good for those people internationally


----------



## soldierquilts

I'm keeping Kindle 1.  While my hubby and I are gadget people, I’m very satisfied with the K1.  Yes, the sleek new size and other improvements are neat, but I can’t reconcile spending $350+ for a new device when mine is less than 6 months old.  I might feel differently in a year or so, but for now I’m happy.  What is also making me happier is the increase in the number of Kindle-ready books available.  I’ve only bought a couple of bound books (hard and paperback) in the past few months.  I just wish that the Kindle editions would come out the same day as the book editions.


----------



## Guest

Will be keeping the K1. It does everything I want it to do. Much of what they are touting is exactly the same hype they gave for K1. 

1) Close to same weight
2) No glare in sunlight
3) No eyestrain like a computer screen gives
4) Same Whispernet functions, but with expanded coverage that should include K1, and spend of downloads is not going to be different
5) Same color scheme, it only comes in white


----------



## sjc

I will be thrilled if they just keep the book prices low.  I noticed Adriana Trigiani's new book is $14.03 (over my threshold of $9.99) I'm biding my time.


----------



## knit4keeps

Actually, I am pretty excited about the permanent battery and the capability to hold 1500 books. I don't anticipate that I would even consider keeping 1500 anything on my Kindle.

After following the announcement live, I immediately canceled my current order, placed an order for the 2 and dropped my wait time by 3 weeks. Yes, I know that they were shipping 2s to those of us who ordered a 1 but the bonus of getting it 3 weeks earlier was compelling.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Linda: You are advertising your Kindle and cover for $300 at the Amazon board? You are brave.


----------



## sjc

Linda:  Enlighten me.  Why are you hopping the fence?  I missed something...must be the 5th cup of TEA...I'm bouncing off the walls.


----------



## lissylaine

I'm keeping my Kindle 1.  I've only had it since the first of November, and I love it.  With all the hype of the Kindle 2, the recent unofficial-official photos, and the announcement of the press conference, I was getting all caught up in the excitement and anxiety of a new Kindle to make mine obsolete.  

But now that I've seen it, I just don't see (me personally) spending $360 for a new model that doesn't do much more than my original.  Sure, text-to-speech is kinda neat, and I do like the way the dictionary looks up words a bit more quickly, but it looks to me like the screen is a little smaller than the one I have now, and I think it's a mistake for them not to have an SD card slot anymore.  I'll use that money for more books!  

Melissa


----------



## sjc

Yes the dictionary lookup is a bit improved.  Still sticking to K1 also.


----------



## tlshaw

I am keeping Kindra. I am not convinced that a thinner version will be as easy to hold for any length of time. I like the thickness, in that it feels more like a book and my hand doesn't cramp. I held a Sony, and didn't like it. Also, even though I may not fill it up, I don't like the fact that the memory is not expandable. I have put some of my material on a card, so I can take it out, depending on who I am letting look at my Kindle (i.e. trashy romances).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you do choose to use the Kindle to listen to music while you are reading, the lack of an SD slot is really going to hurt. Music takes up a decent amount of space, so having a better music player on the Kindle while restricting the amount of material you can carry seems to be counter productive to me. If you are going to improve the music player, thereby increasing the likelihood that people will use the music player, you need to keep the SD slot.

But that is me,


----------



## sjc

ProfCrash:  I've been reading your posts all day and you have spot on.  

Also, let's not forget those who use the K for business purposes and convert PDF files en mass.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Harvey said:


> I just broke the news to KindleWidow about my purchase.
> 
> She is out now, getting shopping revenge on me. Save me!


Harvey,

Did you point out to her that now your daughter will be able to use your K1? My husband is a college educator and says the latest research indicates that the students with the highest grade point averages are (97% of the time) those who love to read. You are setting your daughter up for success by gifting her with your K1. (Framing the issue positively is key here)


----------



## sjc

I'm surprised at the numbers that are Keeping 1 AND Getting 2.  Wow.

Keep the numbers coming; I'm sure those that are due to come home from work and haven't had a chance to post today will have a voice in a short while.

I am so glad that I had today off.  (Sorry Mom; your appointments can be changed...this can't...lol)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am bored at work so doing too much surfing. Way too much surfing.


----------



## jmeaders

Can you say unfocused and useless?


----------



## cowsrme2

I would like the new kindle for the read aloud option - having the book read to me while I cook would be VERY cool - but alas no money to spend. 

I don't like the fact that I cannot add or remove the memory.  I wonder if they removed this option so I couldn't share my memory card with any other kindle owners?

Also, I just received my for Christmas so no way can I justify the money.


----------



## KCFoggin

Of course when I ordered my Kindle 1 which was only then called Kindle, I had no idea there would be a 2.

That said, I'm keeping my Kindle 1.  I would much rather wait and see what the jury says after some time in use. Although the text to word is the only thing that made me lean just very slightly towards 2, I'm sure it will be around in another year with possibly a Kindle3 in offering 

I think Amazon could have done much better in the offering of Kindle2 to their faithful Kindle1 users by knocking off say a hundred bucks instead of giving them 1 day to decide if they want it for fast delivery.  I do hope that the replacement batteries for K1 are still a priority and not forgotten by Amazon.


----------



## Anju 

I just went to the Amazon site - the video did not do anything for me?  It is a kindle!  The people that were guinea pigs (sorry Leslie's new kindle to use your name) did not say one thing about the K2 other than the size!  They sure did not convince me.  I am just so happy to have a kindle - any kindle - that I will wait a very long time.    Nothing new to me.


----------



## sjc

ProfCrash:  I'm sure that this is in your job description somewhere in teeny tiny print, right?  I would be busting at the seems at work...my boss can see my desk from his desk and I can only sneak online when he skips out.  Sooooooooooooooooo glad I had today off.  

Monday, Monday...so good to me 
Monday morning, it was all I hoped it would be
Oh, Monday morning, Monday morning couldn't guarantee
That Monday evening, K1 would still be here with me...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sariy said:


> Ok got the email. I'll see if I like the K2 for myself and let the teens have Luv's K1 that is being shipped soon. I think I scared her with how fast I said yes and completed the transaction! Love ya Luv!


Scared, no. Shocked, YES! Thrilled and grateful, yes.

Heading to UPS now.


----------



## cat616

I am keeping my Libi. 

1) She is only 3+ months old,
2) K2s new features are not so impressive - OK  reading to me is impressive, but I would not use that feature much.
3) I do not think thinner is better.  I read Libi with her cover on and folded back.  This is comfortable for me.

I am going to order an Oberon cover while they are still making them though.  No point in waiting for the exact one I prefer to go into production now.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

sjc said:


> Linda: Enlighten me. Why are you hopping the fence? I missed something...must be the 5th cup of TEA...I'm bouncing off the walls.


I am on the fence... I got caught up in the excitement here, then went to Amazon and watched the video. I love the sleekness and thinness of K-2, and the text to voice feature since I have a 90 min. round trip commute everyday. On the other hand...

My Kindle is only 4 months old, the buttons were never an issue with me, received my new Oberon cover and Lily skin last week, I have no complaints at all with Kindle 1. Is Kindle 2 something I can't live without? Not at all and I really do prefer to get some more use out of Kindle 1 and see what the pros and cons are from Harvey and others once they receive the K 2.

Thanks for asking SJC and now I am going to cancel my order and remove my For Sale post. I will spend that $359 dollars for something else and I feel better about it too.


----------



## sjc

*cat616:* Re: cover... I guarantee they will be for sale here in bulk after today...check the boards before buying at full price.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I wish. I am working while posting.


----------



## Mikuto

cowsrme2 said:


> I don't like the fact that I cannot add or remove the memory. I wonder if they removed this option so I couldn't share my memory card with any other kindle owners?


If you took your memory card out of your Kindle and gave it to somebody, they wouldn't be able to read the books. The awz files on your Kindle are DRM protected and only work on YOUR Kindle. So they can't have removed the SD card for that reason, since you couldn't share books that way anyway.


----------



## Jesslyn

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Doing exactly the opposite of what I said/posted I was going to do... getting 2. The video did me in!
> 
> Beware: do not watch the video if you are planning on keeping 1.


Ok, you know this post made me rush over to watch the video, right?


----------



## Newbie Girl

lissylaine said:


> I'm keeping my Kindle 1. I've only had it since the first of November, and I love it. With all the hype of the Kindle 2, the recent unofficial-official photos, and the announcement of the press conference, I was getting all caught up in the excitement and anxiety of a new Kindle to make mine obsolete.
> 
> But now that I've seen it, I just don't see (me personally) spending $360 for a new model that doesn't do much more than my original. Sure, text-to-speech is kinda neat, and I do like the way the dictionary looks up words a bit more quickly, but it looks to me like the screen is a little smaller than the one I have now, and I think it's a mistake for them not to have an SD card slot anymore. I'll use that money for more books!
> 
> Melissa


Melissa: I couldn't have said it better myself- as a matter of fact you might as well quoted me except that I really wasn't tempted at all. I've had my Kirby since October and wouldn't dream of giving him up (I know what it is like to have abandonment issues-WAH). The new one just doesn't really do it for me. While I would love to be able to give him to a good home of someone who couldn't afford a new one, aint happenin.


----------



## theresa57

I was blessed with a husband who ordered my K1 in September, and I love it. Even if I wanted a K2, I couldn't afford one right now....looks like we may have to purchase a new washer very soon.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dori said:


> Harvey are you the guy that waited a year for K1 and couple hours for K2?
> 
> I decided to stick with the one I have but this thread, woe is me, gonna click on Amazon and see the video now.


Yes - - you all have been a very bad influence on me.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Newbie Girl said:


> Melissa: I couldn't have said it better myself- as a matter of fact you might as well quoted me except that I really wasn't tempted at all. I've had my Kirby since October and wouldn't dream of giving him up (I know what it is like to have abandonment issues-WAH). The new one just doesn't really do it for me. While I would love to be able to give him to a good home of someone who couldn't afford a new one, aint happenin.


Cancelled my K 2 order that I placed in all the excitement and keeping my 4 month old K 1 which I have zero complaints with and enjoy everyday. I may upgrade in a few years but not now.


----------



## ConnieK

Vegas_Asian said:


> Dori do click the video...it did me in, too!!!


Me, too!


----------



## amg

I think I am holding onto my Kindle 1 for now.  I love gadgets, so it is hard not to be tempted.  I just got it in December and have a beautiful red Sky Dragon Oberon cover to go with it, so I can't justify it.  

I like the way the new dictionary works, though.  And the faster response time would be great.  Can't wait to hear the reviews.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I cancelled K2.  I do not think that there are enough features for me to upgrade at this time AND I am still way to infatuated with K1 that I just got last week via eBay!!  I do like the sleeker design but not having an SD card slot is a poor design move on Amazon's part if you ask my humble opinion.  I will keep my long awaited Sookie and be happy!  I don't need to spend another $359 for a K2 to read to me and lose the option of an SD card!  Plus I love my Tree of Life Oberon cover and my DecalGirl skin.....


----------



## KBoards Admin

sjc said:


> *HARVEY:* I'll save you:
> 
> Write a beautiful poem to her via PDF...send it to your K2 for conversion; and read it to her on the K2 over a romantic candlelit dinner.


Brilliant idea!

All of my poems end up sounding like Dr Seuss, though.

"On the fifteenth of May, in the Jungle of Nool..."


----------



## sherylb

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I am on the fence... I got caught up in the excitement here, then went to Amazon and watched the video. I love the sleekness and thinness of K-2, and the text to voice feature since I have a 90 min. round trip commute everyday. On the other hand...
> 
> My Kindle is only 4 months old, the buttons were never an issue with me, received my new Oberon cover and Lily skin last week, I have no complaints at all with Kindle 1. Is Kindle 2 something I can't live without? Not at all and I really do prefer to get some more use out of Kindle 1 and see what the pros and cons are from Harvey and others once they receive the K 2.
> 
> Thanks for asking SJC and now I am going to cancel my order and remove my For Sale post. I will spend that $359 dollars for something else and I feel better about it too.


Way to go Linda! Even though I'm tempted, I still want to go on vacation this year and that $359.00 is a plane ticket to Hawaii!
After vacation, I think I'll wait to see what the pros and cons are after all the hullabaloo before I make a decision.


----------



## crebel

Yes, or to be more accurate my husband did.  He came home from work for lunch and found me drooling on the keyboard, particularly about the text to voice feature and decided he was tired of trying to pry my kindle from me to read something he was interested in, so he will now have his own with the prior understanding that if I "need" his K2 for the voice feature, we will trade.  Now I will have to figure out how to keep him from running down my coinstar certificate purchases while being registered to the same account so we can share books (guess he will have to start adding his own!)  Besides - I have a Tego skin enroute and husband says Valentine's Day present (Oberon forest cover I hope) will only work on my K1!


----------



## Patrizia

Yeah I ordered the 2 and the red Medge cover (leslie , why do I feel this is dejavu?? isn't this where we started??)  I also talked to Oberon today, I want to make sure they are in the loop and they are!!! They were thrilled (NOT) since they just ordered plates for the old covers.. LOL). 

Anyway I will be glad to see them up and ready to go.  Don't know what I am doing with 1 yet.. I may keep it, but I will be selling off a bunch of covers and unused skins, since I will probably use 1 less if 2 is to my liking (not sure about those buttons.. I actually like the long ones)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would imagine that they could use the same plates or are they planning on enlarging the pattern for the slightly larger cover?

Ah well, I have a feeling that the K1 owners will keep ordering covers.


----------



## Leslie

Patrizia said:


> Yeah I ordered the 2 and the red Medge cover (leslie , why do I feel this is dejavu?? isn't this where we started??) I also talked to Oberon today, I want to make sure they are in the loop and they are!!! They were thrilled (NOT) since they just ordered plates for the old covers.. LOL).
> 
> Anyway I will be glad to see them up and ready to go. Don't know what I am doing with 1 yet.. I may keep it, but I will be selling off a bunch of covers and unused skins, since I will probably use 1 less if 2 is to my liking (not sure about those buttons.. I actually like the long ones)


I actually ordered the black amazon cover because I wanted to see how the little hinge thingys work. But really...another klaret kover in my future? Is this deja vu?

L


----------



## sjc

My Poll Post just turned into Harvey's post...weird? How did that happen...not that I care long as we are still discussing 1 vs. 2 vs. Both.  Are we??  How do I track it under replies to my last post now??  I'm confused; 6 cups of tea now.


----------



## sjc

*YIKES!!!!!* Yoooooooh Hoooooooooo....LINDA:



> Thanks for asking SJC and now I am going to cancel my order and remove my For Sale post. I will spend that $359 dollars for something else and I feel better about it too.


Don't do anything rash on my account...You'll make me want my Auntie Em and go looking for cccccCourage!!


----------



## Leslie

sjc said:


> My Poll Post just turned into Harvey's post...weird? How did that happen...not that I care long as we are still discussing 1 vs. 2 vs. Both. Are we?? How do I track it under replies to my last post now?? I'm confused; 6 cups of tea now.


It's still your poll, sjc. I just merged Harvey's thread in with this one (trying to do some housekeeping and keep the board a little bit neat and tidy). Since he started his thread before you, his name is on it, but I kept the title of your thread to let folks know there is a poll here. Sorry for the confusion!

L


----------



## sjc

Oh...Yeah I did get confused because I am having trouble tracking it.  All is good...long as I can check the day's progress.  Harvey worked hard today.  I started the post to give him a break.  He was a lifesaver.  

Harvey:  I want to read that poem when you are done.


----------



## sjc

Linda:  Oh Linda, where are you?... my Vera Toting Kindle Loving Friend...  
I need to talk to you...


----------



## cat616

sjc said:


> *cat616:* Re: cover... I guarantee they will be for sale here in bulk after today...check the boards before buying at full price


Good advice SJC.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

sjc said:


> *YIKES!!!!!* Yoooooooh Hoooooooooo....LINDA:
> 
> Don't do anything rash on my account...You'll make me want my Auntie Em and go looking for cccccCourage!!


No I stuck to my original plan which was to wait! I was getting ready to cancel the order when I read your post.


----------



## sjc

*Whew!! * I didn't want you to be sorry after and kick my sorry [email protected]@ clear back to Kansas!! 

Fun day on the boards. This was exciting.

The important thing is that the K2 fit in all the VB bowler bags...lol. No worries here; I'm sticking to K1.


----------



## sjc

*cat616:* You are very welcome. I love your BC awareness signature. Fight the battle; win the war.


----------



## luvmy4brats

sjc said:


> The important thing is that the K2 fit in all the VB bowler bags...lol. No worries here; I'm sticking to K1.


I will let you know. That will be the first thing I will check!


----------



## sjc

*luvmy4brats: * I expect nothing less than a full report on both topics: The K2 and the VB Bowler _remaining_ K-Friendly. 
Enjoy your new Kindle: I'm very happy for you.


----------



## Lilly

I ordered the Kindle 2 but chose not to order a cover at this time.  Waiting for Oberon Red Sun for Kindle2.  Hopefully, I wont have to wait long before Oberon's covers are available.  That will be my only other expense.


----------



## Wells83

I'm staying put with my Kindle 1.


----------



## sjc

Lilly:  I doubt that you will have to wait long.  I'm sure they are watching all the hoopla just like we are; and they are dying to cash in.


----------



## Suzanne

I'm going to wear my Abigail out before getting a new version.

Would it be possible to put one of those poll things on the top so we can all vote?


----------



## sjc

You are on the poll just in page 7 or so...go back to page one and it is at the top.


----------



## KBoards Admin

The poll is at the top of each page, as well. (You don't have to go back to page 1 of the thread.)


----------



## Suzanne

Oh thanks! I've read this thread from the beginning when it started and didn't see it.


----------



## Angela

After checking out the hype on Amazon and reading posts here, I can clearly state that I will be keeping my K1 and not ordering a K2. First of all, I absolutely love my Kindle and have no complaints... Second, there is no way I can justify spending another 300+ on a new device just because it has Speech-to-text. My daughter however is totally excited that the Kindle she will be getting for her birthday will be the K2 and that she may possibly get it sooner than expected. With her getting the K2, I will have the opportunity to compare but do not see me upgrading in the near future.

Hang tough Atunah and Dori... don't give in to the 1-click!!  I am so proud of you Linda for cancelling your order and sticking to your original plan (you had me worried there for a moment)!!


----------



## sjc

I'm proud of Linda too   Kidding Linda; I know you wouldn't have blamed me.  My friend Jay ordered one at 10 am.  He will have it by March 2nd so I will be able to compare notes side by side.  I am still keeping K1.  He won't sway me.  He was actually going to get K1 last week after fiddling with mine and I told him to wait until today.  I just talked to him he is so excited.  I am too, because I get to try his!!


----------



## Cuechick

Hope this hasn't been asked, but Harvey or anyone else that has bought the K2, did you have to do anything special so they knew you were a K1 owner or do they factor that in automatically...


still on the fence but that fence is leaning a bit toward OMGWTF!


----------



## Geemont

I caved.  

I'll probably keep the K1 for now.  Maybe the wife will want it, though she really only wants to read blogs nowadays.  Or maybe sell it.  Good thing I had bonus money in the bank just waiting for things like the K2 to come around.


----------



## Figment

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Cancelled my K 2 order that I placed in all the excitement and keeping my 4 month old K 1 which I have zero complaints with and enjoy everyday. I may upgrade in a few years but not now.


Oh, I am so happy Leisel is not being abandoned!


----------



## ConnieK

Can I change my vote from "Undecided" to "Getting 2"?  These boards today certainly helped me make my decision.  My husband will be thrilled to hear he is getting a slightly used Klassic K all to himself.   Thanks for all the input (good and bad)!


----------



## TM

My decision would have been much harder if they had kept it the same legnth. The fact that is half an inch longer so will not fit in my covers helped me decide to not upgrade at this time.


----------



## amg

TM - this was one of the major reasons that I don't think that I am upgrading.  I love my Oberon cover.


----------



## Malibama

I've ordered two K2s; one for me, one for my dad's 70th birthday present (his bday is in March)

I am keeping K1 until the new Oberon covers are released.  Once they are released and assuming I am completely satisfied with K2 I will give my K1 to my mom.

You can probably tell I spent lots of time planning the justification of a K2 purchase to my husband.  My rap is down.

He came home from his office at lunch today, said, "So . . . did they announce a new Kindle?" and when I told him I'd ordered two (see above) he just looked at me lovingly and said, "Of course you did!"

HE DIDN'T EVEN ASK WHY I GOT TWO?!?

I am a happy woman, married to a marvelous man...


----------



## Atunah

They pictures on engadget where they laid the old under the new and you can see exactly the difference in size. Whats wierd is because of I guess optical illusion, the screen looks smaller on the new one, but its the same. I guess its the wider bezel.


----------



## TM

amg said:


> TM - this was one of the major reasons that I don't think that I am upgrading. I love my Oberon cover.


I imagine it did for a few people. The thinkness could be worked around, but the addition (even such a small one) to the length is a deal breaker.

Oh well, at least it did make my decision easy and saved me some cash...


----------



## jmeaders

Malibama said:


> I've ordered two K2s; one for me, one for my dad's 70th birthday present (his bday is in March)
> 
> <snip>
> 
> HE DIDN'T EVEN ASK WHY I GOT TWO?!?


He doesn't want one?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Octochick said:


> Hope this hasn't been asked, but Harvey or anyone else that has bought the K2, did you have to do anything special so they knew you were a K1 owner or do they factor that in automatically...
> 
> still on the fence but that fence is leaning a bit toward OMGWTF!


They know already - my new Kindle 2 is now sitting in my account as 'Harvey's 3rd Kindle'. I like the sound of that.


----------



## sjc

Hey ALL:  The "boxing gloves" are in full swing over on the "dark" side.  LMAO!!  Go take a peek...I didn't post squat...just spied.


----------



## Atunah

Malibama said:


> He came home from his office at lunch today, said, "So . . . did they announce a new Kindle?" and when I told him I'd ordered two (see above) he just looked at me lovingly and said, "Of course you did!"
> 
> HE DIDN'T EVEN ASK WHY I GOT TWO?!?
> 
> I am a happy woman, married to a marvelous man..


Great husband, have another one like that laying around somewhere? lol.  Mine would positively kill me. He is not a big reader. But that won't keep him from teasing me when he comes home. He will rub it in.


----------



## Malibama

Atunah ~

All I can say is, "it wasn't always so..."  And yes, I'm still married to the same husband.

So I know miracles are possible.  The moment I consciously decided to become a great wife whether or not I thought he was a great husband EVERY LITTLE THING CHANGED.


----------



## Malibama

jmeaders ~

Amazingly I am not married to a reader.  Not sure how that happened, but no - he doesn't crave a Kindle!


----------



## jmeaders

Malibama said:


> Amazingly I am not married to a reader. Not sure how that happened, but no - he doesn't crave a Kindle!


I'm a voracious reader - the Kindle and I are going to become best buds immediately. My wife likes to read, she just isn't as fast as I am. We'll see what Kindle does to the reading habit in my household other than feeding mine even more.


----------



## sjc

*Harvey:*



> They know already - my new Kindle 2 is now sitting in my account as 'Harvey's 3rd Kindle'. I like the sound of that.


I'm sure you do my friend; I'm sure you do. Good for you. You've been amazing today. Thanks again for everything.

I wish they had kept the info/specs for K1 on the Amazon site...It was easier to refer to that than to go poking through my files to find the info.

*Any news/info on the 9 second automatic page turns yet?*


----------



## TM

sjc said:


> Hey ALL: The "boxing gloves" are in full swing over on the "dark" side. LMAO!! Go take a peek...I didn't post squat...just spied.


I have been reading some... and really laughing at the complaints of no backlight...


----------



## sjc

It's like kiddieland over there: with only one icecream cone!!

In the words of one of my favorite movies:  someone over there is going to get their eye poked out!!!


----------



## JetJammer

Hmm, perhaps I missed this in all the summaries, but it appears you can now "synchronize" your kindles.  With synchronization on, a book will open to the last page read, even on another Kindle. It will also keep track of any bookmarks, highlights, or notes that you add so you can see them on another Kindle. 

Example: If you were reading a book on your Kindle, then later open the same book on your Kindle 2, you can keep reading right where you left off. 


I believe I may have just talked myself into a Kindle 2 in addition to my klassic....


----------



## Leslie

Harvey said:


> They know already - my new Kindle 2 is now sitting in my account as 'Harvey's 3rd Kindle'. I like the sound of that.


"Leslie's 5th Kindle" very quickly turned into Guinea Pig. LOL.

L


----------



## sjc

Look at how much the poll numbers have changed.  Very interesting.


----------



## sjc

Just JOKING...don't bite me:

*New T-shirt Phrases:*

Kindle one is way more fun

Kindle one is now done

Kindle two is the "one" for you


----------



## Seamonkey

I didn't think I'd order but I did.  I can always cancel later.  Yeah, right..


----------



## pidgeon92

Trekker said:


> I don't suppose there is any way to change a vote? I didn't look at all options. Chose option 2 instead of option 4.


I have updated the poll, you can now change your vote....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you....I'm keeping K1.


----------



## sjc

Thanks:  I tried to change it being that I originated the thread but because we merged it, it wouldn't let me go in to modify.  Thanks.


----------



## sjc

*Here are my reasons for keeping K1.* There is no right or wrong reason just my humble opinion. 
We should all keep in mind that we all love to read whether it be: K1, K2 or book book.
We should all be on the same "page" there:

Linda said it earlier...$359. I can find oh so many things to do with that $$.

What are we gaining:

*Longer Battery Life* (but not removable) (an issue for me but *because* I like to be in control...sort of an OCD thing)
*Thinner* (I don't care...K1 fits in my purse just fine) *But it is way cool!!!*
*Faster Page Turns* (without the 2 units side by side; would we really notice? I'm not sure.)
*Crisper Text* (again; without the 2 units side by side we wouldn't notice; _perhaps_)
*Voice to Text*: for some yes, me personally, no. *GREAT* for visually impaired though...and those with long commutes.
I hope Mr. Bezos donates a bunch of them to the schools for the visually impaired.

K2 is very nice

KILLER for me:

*Non Removable Battery* (more a me thing; I think...do many others feel as I do)

*I want SD card slot*; I don't care how large the memory is. I want to know that I can add to it if I *so * choose. 
To me that is the difference between me owning my own "library" or not. Libraries house their books all in the same spot; so shall I.

I don't want to have to bog down my computer with books for backup; nor do I want Amazon to have to do it for me (I'm glad they do; don't get me wrong, but I want my *own  * back up as well). This also pertains to non Amazon downloads which Amazon can't store; such as, all my classics.

***Amazon only of late: put all those free classics up...but up until a couple of weeks ago; those weren't there; and wouldn't have been backed up by Amazon.

*Folders/Organization*: The chief complaint by most wasn't addressed (unless I missed something) Though someone mentioned different management options besides keep on kindle or move to SD...we have to investigate that one further. Feel free to elaborate.

*Increase in Increments* for the automatic page turn feature...so won't have to adjust font to compensate for the 9 seconds. 
I like my size 4 font and don't want to have to up it to make the nine seconds. Depends on the reading material...sometimes I'm fine.

*This is only my opinion feel free to jump in (kindly if you will)*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

sjc said:


> *Here are my reasons for keeping K1.* There is no right or wrong reason just my humble opinion.
> We should all keep in mind that we all love to read whether it be: K1, K2 or book book.
> 
> Linda said it earlier...$359. I can find oh so many things to do with that $$.
> 
> What are we gaining:
> 
> *Longer Battery Life* (but not removable) (an issue for me but *because* I like to be in control...sort of an OCD thing)
> *Thinner* (I don't care...K1 fits in my purse just fine) *But it is way cool!!!*
> *Faster Page Turns* (without the 2 units side by side; would we really notice? I'm not sure.)
> *Crisper Text* (again; without the 2 units side by side we wouldn't notice; _perhaps_)
> *Voice to Text*: for some yes, me personally, no. *GREAT* for visually impaired though...and those with long commutes.
> I hope Mr. Bezos donates a bunch of them to the schools for the blind (visually impaired).
> 
> K2 is very nice
> 
> KILLER for me:
> 
> *Non Removable Battery* (more a me thing; I think...do many others feel as I do)
> 
> *I want SD card slot*; I don't care how large the memory is. I want to know that I can add to it if I *so * choose. To me that is the difference between me owning my own "library" or not. Libraries house their books all in the same spot; so shall I.
> 
> I don't want to have to bog down my computer with books for backup; nor do I want Amazon to have to do it for me (I'm glad they do; don't get me wrong, but I want my *own  * back up as well). This also pertains to non Amazon downloads which Amazon can't store; such as, all my classics.
> 
> ***Amazon only of late: put all those free classics up...but up until a couple of weeks ago; those weren't there; and wouldn't have been backed up by Amazon.
> 
> *Folders/Organization*: The chief complaint by most wasn't addressed (unless I missed something) Though someone mentioned different management options besides keep on kindle or move to SD...we have to investigate that one further. Feel free to elaborate.
> 
> *Increase in Increments* for the automatic page turn feature...so won't have to adjust font to compensate for the 9 seconds. I like my size 4 font and don't want to have to up it to make the nine seconds. Depends on the reading material...sometimes I'm fine.
> 
> *This is only my opinion feel free to jump in (kindly if you will)*


Yep, this is why Kindle 1 is staying with me.  I'm sure for my bday I could get Kindle 2, but it somehow feels a little like a down-grade  I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## stevene9

sjc said:


> I wish they had kept the info/specs for K1 on the Amazon site...It was easier to refer to that than to go poking through my files to find the info.


Does anyone have the original K1 specs. It would be very helpful if you could print them here.


----------



## sjc

I would have to go through my old desktop and go through the PDFs; I'm not sure I even saved them...but it would be nice to compare notes; spec for spec.


----------



## Guest

I think BJ and I require a new category. Not only am I keeping my K1, I just bought another K1 for him.

Guess my prediction was wrong. I thought he would hold out until his birthday.


----------



## sjc

*LRainbow:*

You are not alone; the general consensus by the poll numbers is: many feel the way you do re K1.

I am so content with K1, that it would take more for me to upgrade. Not bells and whistles "techie" internet stuff; but basic things for functionality. Yes, K2 is nice but the things that I personally wanted changed, weren't addressed.


----------



## TM

LuckyRainbow said:


> I think BJ and I require a new category. Not only am I keeping my K1, I just bought another K1 for him.
> 
> Guess my prediction was wrong. I thought he would hold out until his birthday.


BJ is a lucky guy!


----------



## sjc

I'm sure BJ knows it.  Kudos to you LR.


----------



## Guest

You should check out the thread I bought from. It is a bit mushy but shows how happy he is. Although, he told me that this is more for "my" benefit.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm keeping my Kindle. . . but I really like the look of the K2.  I also like that the greyscale now has more shades. . . that will make it crisper I think.  2Gb seems like enough memory for me, right now I have a 2Gb card and it's barely scratched as far as usage.  The text-to-speech is cool, but I would probably not use it.

If I didn't already have a kindle I'd be so stoked to get one. . .but I can't justify spending another $30 when I've only just gotten my current Kindle properly outfitted with an Oberon cover.  And there isn't anyone I could pass it on to. . .neither my son nor my husband are interested though they both agree it's a perfect gadget for me.  

So. . . I believe I'll keep my "Magic Book" until it stops working.   

I will say. . and maybe it's been mentioned in one of the many hundreds of posts today. . .the K2 is good news for Kindle lovers in general.  . . it means the Kindle is here to stay in one form or another and that makes me happy!

Ann


----------



## Guest

I have had my Kindle for just a few months and I don't see anything in the new Kindle that justifies getting it.  I am very attached to my Kindle and can't toss it out for a shinier one.


----------



## amg

I think someone asked for the specs of K1 v. K2 - http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/upgrade/4303102.html


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I just bought a k2 today...you see, our anniversary is coming up and my birthday.  soooooo, I bought the k2 "for my husband for our anniversary" however, i plan on giving him my k1 in it's box with the oberon cover and then keeping the k2 for myself....ooohhh, it sounds so bad when i type it...in my head, it sounded so generous


----------



## sjc

Vampy: Were were you today on the biggest Kday of the year? I was inquiring about your whereabouts earlier and cracking Depends jokes on your behalf.

*Ann and others: As I said before; K1, K2 or book book, we all love to read; and that alone should keep us all on the same "page" literally.*


----------



## sjc

LuckyRainbow: From your lips to my ears; do tell...or at least point in the right direction!!



> You should check out the thread I bought from. It is a bit mushy but shows how happy he is. Although, he told me that this is more for "my" benefit.


VAMPY: I, too, am proudly keeping K1.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Re: Audio books. I'm an avid audio book "reader" I love them. Even after having my Kindle for almost a year, I still listen to them daily. I spend a lot of time in my car. I'm not sure about the text to speech. I like the idea, but because I have an ipod, it won't kill me if I don't like it. I hope I do. It could save me money in the long run, but I'm not canceling my Audible subscription just yet.


----------



## Leslie

LuckyRainbow said:


> I think BJ and I require a new category. Not only am I keeping my K1, I just bought another K1 for him.
> 
> Guess my prediction was wrong. I thought he would hold out until his birthday.


Oh, so wonderful! Congratulations!

L


----------



## Guest

Here you go SJC: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3381.0.html


----------



## auntmarge

Ordered K2 as soon as they were on the Kindle page this morning. I've been wanting a backup since my K1 screen went down on Thanksgiving Eve and I was without it a whole 2 days (bless CS, they got a replacement to me so fast!).

At first I thought I'd have no use for the Read to Me feature, but then I started cooking dinner this evening and thought, hmmm - I could be listening to my book right now. And although I don't drive a lot, when I do it would be nice to have it read to me. I have so many books TBR. Or imagine lying on a deckchair in the sun, eyes closed, but "reading" that book you don't want to put down. I'm quite enthused at this point.

No folders is a bummer, and I don't really get it. Isn't that the main complaint of current Kindle users? So, I'll just have to continue as I have been: I have about 3 pages of titles on the Kindle, and the rest are stored in various folders on my computer. It's not that big an inconvenience unless one has no computer or is computer-illiterate. Maybe they figure that without folders no one would need an SD card because the books are so hard to find in pages and pages (and pages) of titles.

And yeah, a little discount would have been nice, but not expected. I've had mine since last May and have certainly got my money's worth and don't regret a penny. It's not like we've been miserable guinea pigs and suffered by being early adopters.


----------



## ScottBooks

stevene9 said:


> Does anyone have the original K1 specs. It would be very helpful if you could print them here.


These are still on Amazon:

Technical Details
Display: 6" diagonal E-Ink® electronic paper display, 600 x 800 pixel resolution at 167 ppi, 4-level gray scale
Size (in inches): 7.5" x 5.3" x 0.7"
Weight: 10.3 ounces
System requirements: None, because it doesn't require a computer
Storage: 256MB internal (approximately 180MB available for user content); available SD memory card slot supports up to 4GB SD memory cards (SD memory card not included)
Battery Life: Leave wireless on and recharge every other day. Turn wireless off and read for a week or more before recharging. Battery life will vary based on wireless usage, such as shopping the Kindle Store and downloading content. In low coverage areas or in 1xRTT only coverage, wireless usage will consume battery power more quickly.
Charge Time: Approximately 2 hours
Connectivity: EVDO modem with fallback to 1xRTT; utilizes Amazon Whispernet to provide U.S wireless coverage via Sprint's high-speed data network; Check Wireless Coverage; See Wireless Terms and Conditions
USB Port: USB 2.0 (mini-B connector) to optionally connect to a PC or Macintosh computer
Audio: 3.5mm stereo audio jack, rear-mounted mono speaker
Content Formats Supported: Kindle (AZW), TXT, Audible (formats 2, 3 and 4), MP3, unprotected MOBI, PRC natively; HTML, DOC, JPEG, GIF, PNG, BMP through conversion
Included Accessories: Power adapter, USB 2.0 cable, book cover, rechargeable battery
Documentation: About Your Kindle Manual; Kindle User's Guide pre-installed on device
Warranty and Service: 1 year limited warranty and service
Return Policy: You can return your Kindle for a full refund within 30 days of the day you received it as long as it is in new condition and returned with all the original packaging, manuals, and accessories


----------



## Amarithmoon

was in line for k1, when this happened.  UGH!!!!  I have said before I don't want a K2.  Bait and switch.  They knew in Dec that they would not have any more K1, but they kept selling them.  That makes me angry.  I love the K1.  sd card slot, and changeable battery.  No such luck on k2.  I don't like that amazon just assumes that everyone really really wanted the k2.  I was and am willing to pay 359 for the k1, even with the new version at the same price.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The nice thing about text to speech is that it will convert books that are not out on audio books. Also, the books should be cheaper then they are on audio books. Not a bad combo.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Amarithmoon said:


> was in line for k1, when this happened. UGH!!!! I have said before I don't want a K2. Bait and switch. They knew in Dec that they would not have any more K1, but they kept selling them. That makes me angry. I love the K1. sd card slot, and changeable battery. No such luck on k2. I don't like that amazon just assumes that everyone really really wanted the k2. I was and am willing to pay 359 for the k1, even with the new version at the same price.


There are people selling gently used Klassic Kindles with all of their goodies. Check the buy, sell, trade board or Ebay. I would not be surprised to see refurbs popping up on Amazon's website as people who got their Kindle recently send them back to upgrade.


----------



## sjc

*Amarithmoon*

Fear Not: After the K2's are delivered to the previous K1 owners: Ebay will be doing doubletime in K1 offers!!


----------



## TM

auntmarge said:


> Ordered K2 as soon as they were on the Kindle page this morning. I've been wanting a backup since my K1 screen went down on Thanksgiving Eve and I was without it a whole 2 days (bless CS, they got a replacement to me so fast!).
> 
> At first I thought I'd have no use for the Read to Me feature, but then I started cooking dinner this evening and thought, hmmm - I could be listening to my book right now. And although I don't drive a lot, when I do it would be nice to have it read to me. I have so many books TBR. Or imagine lying on a deckchair in the sun, eyes closed, but "reading" that book you don't want to put down. I'm quite enthused at this point.
> 
> No folders is a bummer, and I don't really get it. Isn't that the main complaint of current Kindle users? So, I'll just have to continue as I have been: I have about 3 pages of titles on the Kindle, and the rest are stored in various folders on my computer. It's not that big an inconvenience unless one has no computer or is computer-illiterate. Maybe they figure that without folders no one would need an SD card because the books are so hard to find in pages and pages (and pages) of titles.
> 
> And yeah, a little discount would have been nice, but not expected. I've had mine since last May and have certainly got my money's worth and don't regret a penny. It's not like we've been miserable guinea pigs and suffered by being early adopters.


Very good point on the Read to me feature. One other thing my son mention when we were discussing it is that some people retain things better when they hear it... he likes the idea of heraing a book and reading it at the same time. Would be great in an educational version.


----------



## Amarithmoon

better yet, i already bought a new/never used kindle.  i am so happy to be getting what i ordered.  oh and my added bonus, amazon lost the money it would have gotten from ME because they didn't give me what i ordered.  k2 already cancelled.  LOL their loss.  cs even told people repeatedly, if you ordered k1, you will get k1.  Wow, since their calls are monitored, do you think that maybe that should be reviewed, because they did deceive those of us honestly just trying to get a k1.  

but like i said k1 is on its way to me.  YEAH!!!!  Anyone need to get rid of some accessories.  LOL


----------



## pidgeon92

Amarithmoon said:


> cs even told people repeatedly, if you ordered k1, you will get k1.


I don't believe any of the KindleBoards members were told this, and I know several of them contacted customer service to ask them.


----------



## Amarithmoon

i was told this.  i called because i had seen the boy genius pics and didnt like that it had no sd slot.  so i called to ask after i had ordered my kindle.  they said, if you ordered a kindle you will get what you ordered.  if a new version comes out we cannot change your order.


----------



## Rivery

Well I think I am going to make the leap.  I've had mine since April and love it. I wasn't going to get the new one, even though I was very intrigued by the K2.  Then my wonderful husband said that I should get it.  He even went so far as to say that he would adopt my K1!!  He is very much a Sony ereader person.  He then proceeded to pick up my Kindle and go to the Kindle store to see if there would be any books that he was interested in (there is after all only 230,000 to choose from).  On the first few pages he found 6.  This would also mean that we could share books again.  Yes!  a 2 kindle family.  And maybe a new kindle boards member!


----------



## sjc

*SCOTTBOOKS* to the RESUE: Thanks buddy, let's start comparing:

First right off the bat: 4 gray vs. 16 gray...continue. Not a big deal for me; as long as I can read the text I am fine.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

I am glad that amazon is putting the money and research into the kindle, but I'm not upgrading from the K1.  I like the expandable card slot, and the replacable battery.  And while I have read a number of comments in favor of the speech capability, audio books always put me right to sleep (I found that out the hard way on H2G2 in high school.  And I love those books more than life.).  So that's not a feature I would look for or consider in my purchase.

but, I look forward to seeing what they do in a couple of years with K3!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK Robin, call me insane, but I cannot figure out what H2G2 is....


----------



## sjc

*LuckyRainbow:* ROTFLMAO!! *He gushed like a girl...lol...kidding.* Seriously, how sweet. You guys are *great*.

Last night (while watching Jaws for the what did I say # time?) Hubby said to me, "Hey, tomorrow, if you want that new Kindle thing that you sleep with more than me, be my guest; it's up to you, just make sure you put the old one to good use." I kissed him full on the lips and then told him that I am totally happy with K1 no dice but thanks anyway. I will refrain from telling you what happened next...let's just say that I like a nice hot soak in my double jacuzzi...lol. (I sound like Jim) OK...I'm blushing.


----------



## ScottBooks

KindleKay said:


> OK Robin, call me insane, but I cannot figure out what H2G2 is....


Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (HHGG)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Is it bad that I am enjoying the insanity at Amazon's board?


----------



## Miss Molly

ladyknight33 said:


> I was already in line for the Kindle. Wonder is I order another one would it bump me up in line
> 
> Okay I just bought the K2. One day shipping. Wooooo Hoooooo
> 
> Guess if it arrives as promised I can always cancel the other order.


Quote from amazon.com:
"If you have previously placed an order for Kindle 1, and have not yet received it, your order will automatically be upgraded to Kindle 2. You need to do nothing."


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

ProfCrash said:


> Is it bad that I am enjoying the insanity at Amazon's board?


Ooooh! What's going on over there? I am too busy reading my KINDLE 1!!!!


----------



## Miss Molly

sjc said:


> VAMPY: I, too, am proudly keeping K1.


Me too - I am not impressed with the new Kindle... I like the look of the K1 much better! Not to mention the SD card slot and replaceable battery.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

KindleKay said:


> Ooooh! What's going on over there? I am too busy reading my KINDLE 1!!!!


People are demanding a price cut for K2 for K1 holders. You know, the same topic is repeated 8 times, saying the same thing, with the same posters coming in to bash the people and tell them they stupid.

Someone wants all K1 owners to call Amazon and complain about not getting a price break. If enough people flood the customer service reps with demands we should get a price break. That type of general silliness. Now the none users are coming over and posting that they are tired of Kindle being the splash page because no one uses them.

Pretty much the norm but they do a nice job of working themselves into a frenzy.


----------



## TM

ProfCrash said:


> People are demanding a price cut for K2 for K1 holders. You know, the same topic is repeated 8 times, saying the same thing, with the same posters coming in to bash the people and tell them they stupid.
> 
> Someone wants all K1 owners to call Amazon and complain about not getting a price break. If enough people flood the customer service reps with demands we should get a price break. That type of general silliness. Now the none users are coming over and posting that they are tired of Kindle being the splash page because no one uses them.
> 
> Pretty much the norm but they do a nice job of working themselves into a frenzy.


Don;t forget the complaining over lack of a backlight... that one always amuses me...


----------



## sjc

*ProfCash:* You're enjoying it: I've been on the boards since 7:30 this morning; we ate crap for supper (poor hubby) and I'm still here...I think I stopped once to pee and that was with 6 cups of tea (well 5 tea one chai).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I took time to come home, watch Judge Judy, play a soccer game, and take a shower. Now I am back following the insanity. 

My favorite is the one poster who said that $359 * 2 = $600. I am shocked no one corrected his math. (sigh)

The Class Action Lawsuit topic is funny.


----------



## luvmy4brats

sjc said:


> *ProfCash:* You're enjoying it: I've been on the boards since 7:30 this morning; we ate crap for supper (poor hubby) and I'm still here...I think I stopped once to pee and that was with 6 cups of tea (well 5 tea one chai).


We had Subway for dinner and my kids did no schoolwork today. I'll make them do double lessons tomorrow


----------



## sjc

*luvmy4brats: lol.*

Hey all:
Does everyone think I'm too stuck on the no SD slot and the permanent battery? I feel like others think I am insane. K2 would be perfect if not for these 4 items:
1. Battery
2. SD Card
3. Folders/organization
4. Increase in auto page turn time for the gym.

I have such a difficult time with manually turning the pages while on the treadmill; yet in some cases the 9 seconds is too fast...AND I don't want to be forced to up my 4 font to compensate for the 9 seconds.

Can we include bullet-proof screen...lol.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

sjc said:


> *luvmy4brats: lol.*
> 
> Hey all:
> Does everyone think I'm too stuck on the no SD slot and the permanent battery? I feel like others think I am insane. K2 would be perfect if not for these 4 items:
> 1. Battery
> 2. SD Card
> 3. Folders/organization


Nope I am right there with you. I don't use Tavar at the gym so I removed your #4.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Amarithmoon

with you on all 3 above (cant comment on 4 as 1 i dont go to the gym and 2 dont have my kindle in my hand yet, but its on its way!!!!!)


----------



## sjc

Price cut: LMAO!! Why would Kindle be any different than any other electronic device? I got a new computer last month (Jan 16th...not quite a month yet) HP is already replacing it with a new model. Do I expect a refund, rebate, percentage, price cut, apology...NO!! That is the world of electronics. GET OVER it!!!

Yes, it would be nice of course; but that is so *unrealistic*. I posted that K1 users were the test Guinea pigs; but we knew that going into it and yeah, I even commented that we were owed our due; but I wasn't really expecting it!! *We got to enjoy a great device for a long time and we were lucky to have been the first. *

Someday, when Kindle is the dinosaur of technology; we can brag that we were the first. That's it period. Heck, some of us were the first to use 8 track tapes; are we crying because cassettes and then CD's came along?


----------



## ak rain

I am adding a kindle  2 (Silver Time) to the family. I have a family of readers - both kids and husband. K1 will 
be in good use. I can enjoy K2.

Sylvia


----------



## Toby

Sylvia, love that quote or saying, under your name. Is that your quote?


----------



## ak rain

that quote is on a book mark at the library where I work. I  have seen it before. the book mark gives no credit. the place i saw the saying before said "African Ecologist"  It was a long time ago that I first saw it. it is one of my favorite.
Sylvia


----------



## k_reader

The battery doesn't bother me because I've never thought of it with the other electronics I've bought... I guess I've never NEEDED to replace the battery on anything, my cell phone is 2 years old, my laptop is 4 years old...  Plus, look how many of you upgraded (or are very tempted to upgrade) to K2 already... I figure, 3 years from now (when I perceive I've gotten my value out of it), I'll get K3 or K4, for $200.

I am surprised Amazon didn't continue selling K1 at a reduced price.  Usually when a whole new type of technology comes out (like Ipods, IPhones, LCD Tvs, Blue Ray players etc...) the  second iteration is usually substantially cheaper.  Last Christmas a Blue Ray was $400, this year it was $250, and next Christmas I bet they will be $100. 

However, in the case of e-readers, the competition hasn't forced the price down enough.  The cheapest sony is what $300... without the free whispernet. So, people will absorb the $359 with the added value of the free service.


----------



## Sistema1927

Isn't the blog headline "*37% of first gen Kindle owners are ordering Kindle 2*" a bit presumptuous?  As of right now, the total number of respondents to the poll are 242, and most of them are here due to interest in the K2. I don't think that your sampling methodology can lead to such a grandiose claim.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Sistema1927 said:


> Isn't the blog headline "*37% of first gen Kindle owners are ordering Kindle 2*" a bit presumptuous?  As of right now, the total number of respondents to the poll are 242, and most of them are here due to interest in the K2. I don't think that your sampling methodology can lead to such a grandiose claim.


I REALLY want to be a headline writer on the internet. If I had to guess, some digging on your part would reveal that 37% to be people who have ordered a Kindle, but not received one. If, in fact, it's not just a complete fabrication. Or, you'll find, as you seem to have already discovered, that the omitted part of the headline is "...of Kindle owners responding to this poll, which is not scientific"


----------



## paisley

I've voted undecided, although I did place an order for K2 yesterday. This gives me two weeks to ponder the issue. (I'm not the sort to get one just to see it, keeping in mind the 30 day return policy. I'd keep it for sure...like I would a lost puppy. LOL)

I'm leaning towards staying with K1. Originally, I thought I'd give K1 to my Mom, but she's a big library user who doesn't respond well to technology--even user-friendly technology. She has never used an ATM card, which tells you enough right there. And I bought her a computer 10 years ago, but she never used it. She said she couldn't get used to the mouse (and I gave her lessons on it, even slowing down the cursor and click speed LOL).

There are more reasons for me to stay with K1 rather than upgrade. "Sophie" and I have bonded.

And I keep telling myself that I'll feel less guilty about upgrading to K3 or K4 once the time comes.


----------



## auntmarge

TM said:


> One other thing my son mention when we were discussing it is that some people retain things better when they hear it... he likes the idea of heraing a book and reading it at the same time. Would be great in an educational version.


Hadn't thought of that, and it's very true.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Hubby expressed an interest in my K1 so I did take the plunge and ordered a K2. Although, the K2 may suit him better but may fit in my purse better. he has a 2 hour commute every day so he listens to more audio books than actually reading. The text-to-speech might save him some 'credits" at audible. I guess we can make the final decision when it arrives.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Heck, with text to speech you can listen to the newspaper, which is kind of cool.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The more I think of this, the more I see the benefits of the text-to-speech.

I homeschool. My two youngest are learning to read. My son has vision problems. If the text-to-speech works with personal documents, I can create documents of short sentences and words for them and then have the kindle read it to them. It could come in very handy whileI'm working with one, the other can "play" with Mommy's Kindle. They love audio books, we listen to them all the time. But to be able to do my own documents...Yeah, that could be very cool.


----------



## paisley

Okay, I decided not to upgrade, so I've changed my vote accordingly. I even decided I don't need two weeks to think about it.  

The voice of reason won. K1 or K2--it's all good.

I have a sudden urge to do yoga and calm my mind.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

It'll still be there when and if you decide.  No need to rush, ya know.


----------



## Atunah

I am curious how that text so speech sounds reading my german newspaper. I want one just so I can get to giggle at that  

I have to wait though, no money now.


----------



## chynared21

sjc said:


> I'm surprised at the numbers that are Keeping 1 AND Getting 2. Wow.
> 
> Keep the numbers coming; I'm sure those that are due to come home from work and haven't had a chance to post today will have a voice in a short while.
> 
> I am so glad that I had today off. (Sorry Mom; your appointments can be changed...this can't...lol)


*LOL sjc...poor mom ;-p

I'm keeping K1, aka Jinx. Financially I can't justify buying a new one, though I will say that charging by usb was exciting as well as the ease of looking up words. That said, it's not enough to make me want to spend the $, not to mention new accessories.*


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> "Leslie's 5th Kindle" very quickly turned into Guinea Pig. LOL.
> 
> L


*LMAO Leslie...I love your 5th Kindle's name ;-)*


----------



## KBoards Admin

robin.goodfellow said:


> I REALLY want to be a headline writer on the internet. If I had to guess, some digging on your part would reveal that 37% to be people who have ordered a Kindle, but not received one. If, in fact, it's not just a complete fabrication. Or, you'll find, as you seem to have already discovered, that the omitted part of the headline is "...of Kindle owners responding to this poll, which is not scientific"


That is true - it is not a random sampling of Kindle owners, by any means. It is our poll results, which self-selects for people highly interested in Kindle, just by virtue that those are the people who are inclined to join a Kindle user's forum!

It's not a complete fabrication - it is taken from our actual poll results, as they were at the time I posted about it in the blog. But, I do admit the subject line could be improved for accuracy.


----------



## pidgeon92

Perhaps we could go with "37% of *highly biased* K1 owners..."


----------



## ak rain

are you saying that I am biased 

Sylvia


how could i not be?


----------



## sebat

I was really excited yesterday.  I seriously considered trading up.  After sleeping on it, I decided to wait and see what all the  new K2 owners think after they receive theirs.  It's not like I'm Kindleless.  I may or may not get one.  The K2 looks awesome but I still love my K1.  

I now see it as a want not a necessity like the first time around.


----------



## patrisha w.

What REALLY decided me to get Kindle2 was the text to speech ability.

About a year and a half ago, I had a left hip bone replacement. Because I was in severe pain and limped around for six months before the surgery, after the surgery was done, I was left with a very weak abductor muscle on the left side which means that I lurch a lot. 
I walk on a treadmill five days out of seven. I HAVE to hold onto the handles. If I use my right hand to "turn" the page in the Kindle, I immediately feel unsafe and my left hip goes down which defeats the purpose of the walking which is to teach me to walk without a lurch. I can, of course, and did, turn the page with the left hand, but having to do this so much became a huge irritant for me. {Yes, I tried the automatic page turning, but I am a very fast reader and, again, I got irritated at having to wait for the page to turn!}
So, a long explanation to explain why I am going to SO much enjoy my Kindle2 reading to me for 30 days a week!
Patricia in snowy Vermont


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> It's not a complete fabrication - it is taken from our actual poll results, as they were at the time I posted about it in the blog. But, I do admit the subject line could be improved for accuracy.


Sorry Harvey, I should have dug around a little more, instead of writing what seems upon reflection to be a harshly worded post. I assumed that it was a headline from somewhere else.

However, I still want to be an internet headline writer. I can't remember what it was last week that I got so mad about, but it seems like it was "Anna Nicole rises from grave". Turns out it was a story about her daughter being on Larry King. The week before that, it was "Popular TV star dies in Freak Accident". And it was not, in fact, William Shatner doing himself in with a salad shooter. I had to go look on IMDB to see who the guy was. It's a pet peeve. Perhaps I should go list it in the Grammar Pet Peeves thread.


----------



## ak rain

I can't seem to figure where to add this.
I purchased K2. I saw extended Whispernet - even in Alaska. I tried with K1.
now my K1 wants me to register. I have had it since October. if I let it register will I loose my bookmarks? well I lose any free site books?
I have been in CA OR once and tried out whispernet there.
why am i being asked to register K1? 
any ideas?
Sylvia


----------



## Kind

ProfCrash said:


> Heck, with text to speech you can listen to the newspaper, which is kind of cool.


Text to speech sounds cool. I haven't seen a demo of it though. Does it sound "normal"??


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Did you deregister your K1? If not, I would call customer support and find out what is happening.


----------



## JetJammer

Sylvia, are you getting a message to register when you try to purchase a kindle book from the Amazon site?  If so, you're probably trying to *send* to the new kindle, not the old one.  

Under the purchase button is a dropdown menu.  Click on it and you'll have the option of your new kindle, your old one (or old ones if you have multiple) or register.  Click on the old kindle, then click purchase.  Hope that fixes the problem!


----------



## ak rain

no I was noticing the whispernet came to alaska according to map on amazon. i just turned on the WN button and that is the note that came on. It most likely is too slow a connection to manage anything but i thought i would give it a try. 
sylvia


----------



## Britt

Kind said:


> Text to speech sounds cool. I haven't seen a demo of it though. Does it sound "normal"??


It doesn't sound too bad. Not human, but not annoyingly robotic. Kind of GPS-ish.

Here's a YouTube clip someone posted in another thread of Bezos demonstrating the text-to-speech feature:


----------



## LaRita

I just changed my vote again....I went from Undecided to Keeping K1 to Keeping K1 and Ordering K2.  My rationalizations are that I can get all the new K2 features while keeping my K1 SD card....Isn't that like the best of both worlds


----------



## LaRita

OK, the thing is I maintained pretty well yesterday, but today I just started thinking.....I have the K1.... why can't I use that as a backup device??  With the 2 Kindles on the same account, I can still use my SD card, and I can use the new features of the K2 as well.  Yes I'm rationalizing, but that's what I'm good at.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It sounds like you are trying to talk yourself into buying the K2. That is cool, it is your call. They are going to be here for a little while so you don't have to make a decision today.

That is all I am saying.


----------



## WilliamM

I like some of the new features (except that text to speech thing although I can see why they added it) but I will hold out for awhile. When I first bought my Kindle it was 399 ..a few months later it drops 40 bucks. I figure Im already happy with the original Kindle so I will wait..maybe the price will drop again on the new one at some point
I do have to wonder how much that text to speech thing added to the cost. I think two models would have been in order for those that need that option such as those with severe vision problems .


----------



## Xia

As much as I would like the much faster response time, improved grayscale, and the super nifty almost ‘mouse over’ type dictionary, I just can’t justify buying a K2.

Plus, I already have over 400 items of content (~100 books and ~300 samples/other stuff) on my K1 now.  And without folders/tags/whatever it is really difficult and time consuming to find what I want &/or manage what I have now.  So, I cannot for the life of me see how I could manage 1,400 (or was it 1,500?) books on a K2 device without any folders!

It is already a pain going through the 35 pages (42 in content manager) I have now.  With the capacity for 1,400 or 1,500 books I feel it would be impossible (for me) to manage them all without some sort of folder or indexing system.  I also tend to sample a LOT so I could end up with 50/50 books and samples at some point.  That could be ~ 700 books and well over 2,000 samples; which would be over 270 pages in the content manager (or in excess of 225 pages from the home screen).  Goodness knows I do not want to go thru 200 to 300 pages trying to find something that I cannot recall the title or author of!

All I wanted from K2 was folders!!  Alas, I shall hold out for K3, or whichever future model has folders, or tags, or some way of being able to manage my content the way I want to.

Also, as a disabled person, I do prefer the paging buttons exactly as they are on the K1.  It takes very little effort for me to operate them on the left side of the Kindle with my elbow, which is how I do operate them about half the time.

The text-to-speech feature of the K2 does sound interesting, though.  But … how will it handle all those made up names of characters and locations in sci-fi and fantasy books?  I mean, sure, it will be able to pronounce “The Luggage” sufficiently - but what will it say whenever it comes across “The Great A’Tuin?”  Or “Ankh-Morpork?”  Or even “Zaphod Beeblebrox” for that matter.

-Xia-


----------



## Bruno43

I don't know if it is just me but I prefer how the Kindle feels in my hand and am not sure how much I will like holding the Kindle 2.  I like the rubber grip and the big buttons (after I get settled and start reading) .  Am I the only one on this?


----------



## Xia

Bruno43 said:


> I don't know if it is just me but I prefer how the Kindle feels in my hand and am not sure how much I will like holding the Kindle 2. I like the rubber grip and the big buttons (after I get settled and start reading) . Am I the only one on this?


No! You are not the only one that feels that way.

I forgot about the rubber grippy stuff on the back when I posted; thanks for bringing it up. One more reason I heart my K1!

-X-


----------



## CS

Xia said:


> The text-to-speech feature of the K2 does sound interesting, though. But &#8230; how will it handle all those made up names of characters and locations in sci-fi and fantasy books? I mean, sure, it will be able to pronounce "The Luggage" sufficiently - but what will it say whenever it comes across "The Great A'Tuin?" Or "Ankh-Morpork?" Or even "Zaphod Beeblebrox" for that matter.


Very good point. I didn't even think of that.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you are visually impaired, I think the ocaasional weirdly pronounced word is not going to bother you too much.


----------



## bordercollielady

I hadn't planned to get K2 until I saw the difference in grey-scale and the text-to-speech feature.  I am a knitter and currently cannot read and knit at the same time.  With limited time it will give me the option of doing both when I want to.  I like that I will have the choice - since sometimes I only want to read.


----------



## Guest

The good thing about the K2 is it will much easier for people with disabilities to use.  The interface, screen and text to voice  will make Kindling much easier to do for many handy capped readers.


----------



## chobitz

Vampyre said:


> The good thing about the K2 is it will much easier for people with disabilities to use. The interface, screen and text to voice will make Kindling much easier to do for many handy capped readers.


Vampy not for people with hand eye coordination problems like myself. Its too thin, the buttons are too small and not as intuitive because you push towards the inside of the button and not the outside like the K1.

I have to wait for the K3 for an upgrade, hopefully they'll go back to some of the K1 features. Or at least make it better for those with physically disabilities.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Is it too thin if it is in a cover? 

I would let Amazon know what your problem with the device is and why they are a problem. If people with disabilities let Amazon know what the issues are, hopefully they will be able to take that into consideration in their product development.


----------



## chobitz

ProfCrash said:


> Is it too thin if it is in a cover?
> 
> I would let Amazon know what your problem with the device is and why they are a problem. If people with disabilities let Amazon know what the issues are, hopefully they will be able to take that into consideration in their product development.


Well with an Oberon it might be ok. But thats another 80 bucks. I'm going to wait to see if there is a K3 or maybe K2.5 (with more on board memory). Phoebe is only 3 months old..


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would still email Amazon. They need to hear from people like yourself. I have a feeling that they heard from advocates for the visually impaired and the visually imparied which is why they added the text to speech feature. You increase the likelihood that K3 will have the features you need by contacting Amazon.

And when you do contact them, could you ask for folders?


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I would still email Amazon. They need to hear from people like yourself. I have a feeling that they heard from advocates for the visually impaired and the visually imparied which is why they added the text to speech feature. You increase the likelihood that K3 will have the features you need by contacting Amazon.
> 
> And when you do contact them, could you ask for folders?


LOL, Crash! Because NO ONE has asked for folders yet! Wouldn't it be funny if we could get everyone who contacted Amazon, for WHATEVER reason, to ask for Kindle folders?


----------



## luvmy4brats

SongbirdVB said:


> LOL, Crash! Because NO ONE has asked for folders yet! Wouldn't it be funny if we could get everyone who contacted Amazon, for WHATEVER reason, to ask for Kindle folders?


I do. Every time I call, When they ask if there's anything else, I always tell them I'd like to request folders for the kindle. Whether it's to return a book, cancel an order, or ask a question..I ask.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

luvmy4brats said:


> I do. Every time I call, When they ask if there's anything else, I always tell them I'd like to request folders for the kindle. Whether it's to return a book, cancel an order, or ask a question..I ask.


Based on everything I have read, folders seem to be at the top of the wish list but they didn't include them in Kindle 2. Clearly we have to be more annoying. Maybe if we tell them we would upgrade for folders...


----------



## Guest

Sticking with my orginal Kindle. I wish I was rich like those of you who bought the K2, but I'm not and "ooh, it's new and pretty!" is not a reason to justify spending another $360, esp. in this economy. I find it a little disappointing to see that so many who proclaimed such a love for the original Kindle couldn't dump it fast enough when K2 was released, but to each their own! I love my K1. 

In any case, I hope those getting K2 will love it as much as those of us sticking with K1 love ours!   Kindles rock!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

NYCKindleFan said:


> Sticking with my orginal Kindle. I wish I was rich like those of you who bought the K2, but I'm not and "ooh, it's new and pretty!" is not a reason to justify spending another $360, esp. in this economy. I find it a little disappointing to see that so many who proclaimed such a love for the original Kindle couldn't dump it fast enough when K2 was released, but to each their own! I love my K1.
> 
> In any case, I hope those getting K2 will love it as much as those of us sticking with K1 love ours!  Kindles rock!


I don't think saying everyone that bought K 2 is rich, is a fair statement nor do I think the "dump it fast enough" about K 1 is fair. Many people enjoy new technology and choose to upgrade at each opportunity. It doesn't mean they didn't love their K 1 at the time they made the comment though. Same thing with a car, some people trade every year, others drive their car until they are forced to buy a new one. When you say everyone is rich you are making an assumption, when in truth we don't know. It is a personal decision for each individual, you chose to keep K 1, others chose to buy K 2.

I do agree with you though, Kindle rocks no matter if it is 1 or 2!


----------



## luvmy4brats

NYCKindleFan said:


> Sticking with my orginal Kindle. I wish I was rich like those of you who bought the K2, but I'm not and "ooh, it's new and pretty!" is not a reason to justify spending another $360, esp. in this economy. I find it a little disappointing to see that so many who proclaimed such a love for the original Kindle couldn't dump it fast enough when K2 was released, but to each their own! I love my K1.
> 
> In any case, I hope those getting K2 will love it as much as those of us sticking with K1 love ours!  Kindles rock!


I'm certainly not rich (I just spent well over $500 to get my van fixed) and did not have the money in my budget for a new K2. The only way I was going to be able to afford it was to sell K1. Luckily, between Edgar and the accessories I sold, I made enough to cover the entire purchase price. I even have a few dollars left over for books. I know how much I've loved my K1 this past year and know that I'll love the K2 just as much if not more. The fact that the Kindle, whichever version, has got me back to reading actual books (as opposed to listening to them on audio) is an amazing thing.

As attached to Edgar as I was, it's really no different than upgrading a cell phone or ipod.


----------



## Chad Winters

TM said:


> I have been reading some... and really laughing at the complaints of no backlight...


I don't understand this constant need to turn my Kindle into an eye straining backlit computer monitor that sucks battery life. Get a clue people!! No backlight = GOOD!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Count me in guys, I ordered K 2 and I am so excited!!  I won't be canceling this order either....      Delivery date March 4th... WOO HOO


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Count me in guys, I ordered K 2 and I am so excited!! I won't be canceling this order either....   Delivery date March 4th... WOO HOO


WooHoo Linda!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I don't think they are rich, I don't know them or their finances so I can't comment on that. I do know that they are obsessed with the Kindle and have decided to buy the latest and greatest. That is their call.


----------



## Guest

Sorry, but just before I made that post someone on another Kindle group posted a very condescending flame of those of us who are not rushing to buy Kindle2. He said he felt sorry for us "poor little people" who were "stuck" with an outdated piece of junk while everyone else was moving on to Kindle2. It just really made me angry. The economy has changed things-my husband and I have to hold on to every penny and spend very carefully so we can make ends meet, so I am just very thankful to have a Kindle at all!


----------



## luvmy4brats

NYCKindleFan said:


> Sorry, but just before I made that post someone on another Kindle group posted a very condescending flame of those of us who are not rushing to buy Kindle2. He said he felt sorry for us "poor little people" who were "stuck" with an outdated piece of junk while everyone else was moving on to Kindle2. It just really made me angry. The economy has changed things-my husband and I have to hold on to every penny and spend very carefully so we can make ends meet, so I am just very thankful to have a Kindle at all!


I don't go to that group anymore. It's nicer here.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

NYCKindleFan said:


> Sorry, but just before I made that post someone on another Kindle group posted a very condescending flame of those of us who are not rushing to buy Kindle2. He said he felt sorry for us "poor little people" who were "stuck" with an outdated piece of junk while everyone else was moving on to Kindle2. It just really made me angry. The economy has changed things-my husband and I have to hold on to every penny and spend very carefully so we can make ends meet, so I am just very thankful to have a Kindle at all!


That is the very reason I stay at home, I love it here. I have no reason to go back over there, no reason at all. Perhaps you should have replied to the poster on the other board. We appreciate your apology here.

I am sure you are not the only one in that position NYC, if you read posts here you will see many people are having a tough time. My husband was out of work for a month but with me working we managed although we had to make a few lifestyle changes. Hopefully things will improve for the US in the future. Times are tough.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

nevermind


----------



## Lynn

NYCKindleFan said:


> Sorry, but just before I made that post someone on another Kindle group posted a very condescending flame of those of us who are not rushing to buy Kindle2. He said he felt sorry for us "poor little people" who were "stuck" with an outdated piece of junk while everyone else was moving on to Kindle2. It just really made me angry. The economy has changed things-my husband and I have to hold on to every penny and spend very carefully so we can make ends meet, so I am just very thankful to have a Kindle at all!





luvmy4brats said:


> I don't go to that group anymore. It's nicer here.


I only go over there occassionally and quickly am reminded why I don't go back! I did order a K2, but am not sure if I am going to sell K1. I am experimenting with putting text versions of various journal articles on my Kindle and see if they are usable. It would be nice to have them on hand at work. I keep my paper versions of the articles but it can be hard to find what I want quickly. If this works I will probably use my K1 for the articles and the K2 for personal use.

Lynn L


----------



## DD

I've wavered between yes and no that I missed last night's deadline for K1 owners to be bumped up in line. Might still take the plunge.Here's what's holding me back - worried about non-replaceable battery; wonder if I'll miss the SD card; worried I won't like the new selector button.Here are the pros-extended battery life; increased memory; better grayscale. Also, I went overboard dressing K1. Have 2 Medge covers, Medge liesure cover, Waterfield travel case and lg.sleeve.Iguess I could give away the whole lot to my niece or sell it all. Interested in hearing all your thoughts about all of this. Husband says do it but I guess I need someone else to talk me into it.(Please oh please oh please). Glad to know I'm not the only one conflicted.


----------



## standaman

Def going to keep 1 and bought k2.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

DD said:


> I've wavered between yes and no that I missed last night's deadline for K1 owners to be bumped up in line. Might still take the plunge.Here's what's holding me back - worried about non-replaceable battery; wonder if I'll miss the SD card; worried I won't like the new selector button.Here are the pros-extended battery life; increased memory; better grayscale. Also, I went overboard dressing K1. Have 2 Medge covers, Medge liesure cover, Waterfield travel case and lg.sleeve.Iguess I could give away the whole lot to my niece or sell it all. Interested in hearing all your thoughts about all of this. Husband says do it but I guess I need someone else to talk me into it.(Please oh please oh please). Glad to know I'm not the only one conflicted.


I ordered Monday with a ship date of Feb 24 cancelled & reordered today with a ship date of Marc 4 so only about a week difference. It was eating me up so I just ordered. If I don't sale K1 I will keep it or give it to a family member. This is the fist gadget I have ever loved, thought I loved my iPod nut I couldlive without it. *My Kindle... no way.*


----------



## DD

YouKneeK, Iagree withyou on the text to speech feature. I hate audio books and I know I won't like the computerized voice. (Listened to the sample on Amazon) This was not a selling point for me. I also am disappointed with no folders and elimination of SD card. And still I want K2! Help me please!


----------



## tessa

I caved my kids all told me I was foolish not to get k2  and if I didn't ordered it they would so I did.  My youngest grandson ask if now that there were 2 kindles could he read one when he slept over.  Everyone wants to borrow k1 so my oldest grandson is handling lending time.  

So I'm getting Kindle 2 and keeping Kindle 1

If someone told me a year ago I would have 2 kindles and one would read to me I would  have said "whats a Kindle?"


----------



## ConnieK

ProfCrash said:


> I do know that they are obsessed with the Kindle . . .


You make that sound like a bad thing!


----------



## Mollyb52

We ordered one for hubby.  He was going to get one anyway, but we waited to see if Kindle 2 was really coming out.  It will arrive Feb 25.  I am so excited.  We also ordered the cover.  He said it will be fine for him.  Mine is to girly for him!


----------



## Mom of 4

Don't know where this *NEED* for K2 is coming from!  
My cell phone is old, my computer is older, and I don't even have an ipod! 
But I've had K1 since May and am getting K2 on the 26th!


----------



## peepa43

I am so excited.  I have the original KI and couldn't Wait to order the new one.  I know. I know.  My wife will be adopting KI.  She is also excited


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

peepa43 said:


> I am so excited. I have the original KI and couldn't Wait to order the new one. I know. I know. My wife will be adopting KI. She is also excited


Conrats Peepaw and Welcome!! Please go over to the Intro/Welcome Board and tell us more about yourself. You will receive a warm KB welcome.


----------



## Anju 

Linda - I think a K2 is good for you particularly with your long commute.  If I had a commute of any distance (?) I would definitely order one, but then I am retired and don't commute  

Enjoy it!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Anju said:


> Linda - I think a K2 is good for you particularly with your long commute.  If I had a commute of any distance (?) I would definitely order one, but then I am retired and don't commute
> 
> Enjoy it!


Thanks Anju!  I am happy with my decision.


----------



## Kind

Mom of 4 said:


> Don't know where this *NEED* for K2 is coming from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cell phone is old, my computer is older, and I don't even have an ipod!
> But I've had K1 since May and am getting K2 on the 26th!


Congrats on your K2


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> I've wavered between yes and no that I missed last night's deadline for K1 owners to be bumped up in line. Might still take the plunge.Here's what's holding me back - worried about non-replaceable battery; wonder if I'll miss the SD card; worried I won't like the new selector button.Here are the pros-extended battery life; increased memory; better grayscale. Also, I went overboard dressing K1. Have 2 Medge covers, Medge liesure cover, Waterfield travel case and lg.sleeve.Iguess I could give away the whole lot to my niece or sell it all. Interested in hearing all your thoughts about all of this. Husband says do it but I guess I need someone else to talk me into it.(Please oh please oh please). Glad to know I'm not the only one conflicted.


You need someone to talk you into it? You've come to the right place. We're a whole group on enablers! I don't think I lasted 15 minutes after the press conference before I decided to sell my kindle and buy the new one. I had 6 covers, including an Oberon, 4 skins, and heavens knows what else. I've sold everything so that I could afford the new one. I loved the first one so much, I have to believe I'll like the new one even more. The 16 grey scale is AMAZING, the clarity is OMG! The improved user interface with the joystick controller, the improved dictionary function, the sleek new design, the improved battery life (2 weeks!), USB charging... As for the SD card..Just how many pages of books do you really want to wade through? Battery? Do you have an ipod? I do. I don't worry about changing out the battery. I had a spare battery for k1 and used it twice, and that's only because I forgot to charge the other one! Once I bought a car charger I was set.

I can keep going if that hasn't worked yet.

BTW, I checked earlier today and with next day shipping, they're still quoting Feb 25th for delivery...


----------



## KBoards Admin

I got a text message on Monday night from a good friend of mine (who owns a first-gen Kindle): 

He: "I almost ordered a new kindle, but talked myself out of it." 

Me: "I ordered one this morning."

He: "Crap! Now I need one."

Me: "It looks amazing."

A few minutes later, I get a phone call letting me know that he has ordered his Kindle 2. And, strangely, his is shipping a week earlier than mine. 

We are longtime friends but there's a competitiveness to our gadget accumulation syndromes.


----------



## libro

Harvey....Sometimes I think we really want something, but we just need that little "excuse" or nudge to put us over the edge to get something we know we truly want. That probably happened to your friend...._oh well, Harvey got one?!_


----------



## altompkins

Yup, I pulled the trigger too.  Wife and I shared K1 and, while it never came to blows, we did have several "discussions" conserning who would use it.  'Our' Kindle soon bacame 'her' Kindle.  So she encouraged me to buy K2 so she could have her K1 all to herself.  I did.  I originally ordered the Amazon cover too, but cancelled it so I could buy an Oberon Cover when the K2 cover becomes available.  So now I sit and wait.  Am very anxious...

Al Tompkins
Greenville, SC


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> You need someone to talk you into it? You've come to the right place. We're a whole group on enablers! I don't think I lasted 15 minutes after the press conference before I decided to sell my kindle and buy the new one. I had 6 covers, including an Oberon, 4 skins, and heavens knows what else. I've sold everything so that I could afford the new one. I loved the first one so much, I have to believe I'll like the new one even more. The 16 gey scale is AMAZING, the clarity is OMG! The improved user interface with the joystick controller, the improved dictionary function, the sleek new design, the improved battery life (2 weeks!), USB charging... As for the SD card..Just haw many pages of books do you really want to wade through? Battery? Do you have an ipod? I do. I don't worry about changing out the battery. I had a spare battery for k1 and used it twice, and that's only because I forgot to charge the other one! Once I bought a car charger I was set.
> 
> I can keep going if that hasn't worked yet.
> 
> BTW, I checked earlier today and with next day shipping, they're still quoting Feb 25th for delivery...


Getting closer! Actually have the K2 along with a pebbled purple M-edge leather cover in my Amazon cart. Can't seem to push the button. Think I want to wait until I hear all the reviews here after the new ones are released. It's not like I'm without a Kindle. I could wait another week or so after the release.


----------



## Rivery

DD said:


> Getting closer! Actually have the K2 along with a pebbled purple M-edge leather cover in my Amazon cart. Can't seem to push the button.


P u s h t h e b u t t o n !


----------



## DD

Rivery said:


> P u s h t h e b u t t o n !


Rivery, why don't you say what you really think? Way to kick me in the pants. LOL


----------



## MamaProfCrash

DD said:


> Getting closer! Actually have the K2 along with a pebbled purple M-edge leather cover in my Amazon cart. Can't seem to push the button. Think I want to wait until I hear all the reviews here after the new ones are released. It's not like I'm without a Kindle. I could wait another week or so after the release.


If you have not pushed the button by now, I think it is time to empty your cart and walk away. It sounds to me, and I could be wrong here, you were caught up in the excitment and wanted the K2 because it was hte latest and greatest. You didn't push the button because you are fine with your K1. If that is the case, why spend $400 (Kindle and case) for something that you already have that makes you happy? If you think the K2 is an improvement over K1 and you will use the new features, then push the button.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Rivery said:


> P u s h t h e b u t t o n !


You KNOW you want to.... PPPPUUUUSSSSHHHHH.......


----------



## Gables Girl

luvmy4brats said:


> You KNOW you want to.... PPPPUUUUSSSSHHHHH.......


Join the Klub and klick........

I had all the same arguments and I did it anyway. I figure sometimes you just have to be nice to yourself.


----------



## k_reader

Don't do it........ keep the CASH!


----------



## libro

DD -- I know I waited and waited on the K1 and never got it....then my back order turned into a K2, so that solved my particular dilema.

I'm sure you've considered selling your K1 and accessories, too, as a way of offsetting the cost, but perhaps you're also waiting on reviews.  

Just do NOT look at the comparison pics on this forum of the 16 shades of grey or you WILL push the button.....don't look DD, don't look!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

k_reader said:


> Don't do it........ keep the CASH!


I second this.


----------



## DD

Gables Girl said:


> Join the Klub and klick........
> 
> I had all the same arguments and I did it anyway. I figure sometimes you just have to be nice to yourself.


Good reason, GablesGirl!


----------



## Dangerosa

I think it's a smart idea to wait until others receive theirs and start to post reviews.

I would have done the same but I'm not smart, nor do I have any self-restraint whatsoever.


----------



## Gables Girl

DD said:


> Good reason, GablesGirl!


Plus it's my birthday by the time I get it!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I would not have charged K 2 but between money I had saved up and the sale of K 1 I could afford to buy it. I imagine I will upgrade each time *if* I can afford to. My Kindle is the only thing I love as far as devices go. My cell phone is 6 or 8 years old, my computer is almost 10 years old and my iPod was a gift from my hubby and is 1 1/2 years old. He got the one that holds 7000 songs so I think that will last a lifetime.

I spent 20 + years doing without and doing for my kids which we mother's choose to do. I feel as if I deserve my Kindle and have no guilt or second thoughts at all. I love K 1 and I know I will love K 2. My hubby's vice is tools and mine is reading.


----------



## DD

libro said:


> DD -- I know I waited and waited on the K1 and never got it....then my back order turned into a K2, so that solved my particular dilema.
> 
> I'm sure you've considered selling your K1 and accessories, too, as a way of offsetting the cost, but perhaps you're also waiting on reviews.
> 
> Just do NOT look at the comparison pics on this forum of the 16 shades of grey or you WILL push the button.....don't look DD, don't look!


u-Oh! I looked. Wow! Another one in the pros column. Finger's on the button.....


----------



## Dangerosa

Oh, you had to go and tell her about the pics, Libro. She's a goner.


----------



## DD

Gables Girl said:


> Plus it's my birthday by the time I get it!


I got my K1 for my birthday last June. My husband says go ahead and get the K2 for Valentine's Day. I probably will sell my K1 and all accessories. Problem is, I'm living in Florida until May and I left my original box and cover up North. I guess if I knock $25.00 off, and package it very carefully, someone will buy it.

Thinking....Hubby says I think too much.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Gables Girl said:


> Plus it's my birthday by the time I get it!


I have a birthday and an anniversary in March.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Dangerosa said:


> Oh, you had to go and tell her about the pics, Libro. She's a goner.


Running to find the pictures! I have resisted the siren call of the K2... so far.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Well, I guess I'm safe.  I can't see the pictures!  Stupid work computer.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Linda I am not saying that people shouldn't buy it if they want to. It just seems to me like people who are on the fence are getting a lot more "Buy it" from people then people asking why they want it and to think about the purchase. Clearly, you thought the purchase through and choose to buy it. So have many others. And that is cool. 

The question I have for DD is why are you on the fence in the first place? You are thinking about the decision. To me it sounds like you wants the K2 but you are trying to find a reason for justifying buying the K2. I could be totally wrong but that is what I get from reading your posts. If that is the case, then my next question is why do you think you cannot buy the K2 and what are you reading that overwhelms those reasons?

It feels to me like the second someone says they are thinking about the K2, people are jumping in with "Buy it!!". I know it is the internet but there is a weird form of peer pressure that exists online and I fear that the excitment of the K2 is leading to that very peer pressure being exerted. And yes, that concerns me.

Maybe I am taking this too seriously and should just stopping worrying about what others are doing and saying. Maybe DD is looking for people to tell her to buy it so she can buy it and I should shut up. Maybe she is looking for people to help her stay strong and not buy it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ProfCrash said:


> Linda I am not saying that people shouldn't buy it if they want to. It just seems to me like people who are on the fence are getting a lot more "Buy it" from people then people asking why they want it and to think about the purchase. Clearly, you thought the purchase through and choose to buy it. So have many others. And that is cool.
> 
> The question I have for DD is why are you on the fence in the first place? You are thinking about the decision. To me it sounds like you wants the K2 but you are trying to find a reason for justifying buying the K2. I could be totally wrong but that is what I get from reading your posts. If that is the case, then my next question is why do you think you cannot buy the K2 and what are you reading that overwhelms those reasons?
> 
> It feels to me like the second someone says they are thinking about the K2, people are jumping in with "Buy it!!". I know it is the internet but there is a weird form of peer pressure that exists online and I fear that the excitment of the K2 is leading to that very peer pressure being exerted. And yes, that concerns me.
> 
> Maybe I am taking this too seriously and should just stopping worrying about what others are doing and saying. Maybe DD is looking for people to tell her to buy it so she can buy it and I should shut up. Maybe she is looking for people to help her stay strong and not buy it.


I've been teasing DD because in an earlier post (this thread about 2 pages back I think) she said her husband told her to get it, but she wanted someone else to talk her into it . That's the reason for the PUSH comments. Honestly, it's her decision to make and I'm not REALLY trying to push her in one direction or the other, nor coerce anybody who's not ready to buy it into buying one.

ETA: Here's her original post:


DD said:


> I've wavered between yes and no that I missed last night's deadline for K1 owners to be bumped up in line. Might still take the plunge.Here's what's holding me back - worried about non-replaceable battery; wonder if I'll miss the SD card; worried I won't like the new selector button.Here are the pros-extended battery life; increased memory; better grayscale. Also, I went overboard dressing K1. Have 2 Medge covers, Medge liesure cover, Waterfield travel case and lg.sleeve.Iguess I could give away the whole lot to my niece or sell it all. Interested in hearing all your thoughts about all of this. *Husband says do it but I guess I need someone else to talk me into it.(Please oh please oh please). Glad to know I'm not the only one conflicted.*


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

ProfCrash said:


> It feels to me like the second someone says they are thinking about the K2, people are jumping in with "Buy it!!". I know it is the internet but there is a weird form of peer pressure that exists online and I fear that the excitment of the K2 is leading to that very peer pressure being exerted. And yes, that concerns me.
> 
> Maybe I am taking this too seriously and should just stopping worrying about what others are doing and saying. Maybe DD is looking for people to tell her to buy it so she can buy it and I should shut up. Maybe she is looking for people to help her stay strong and not buy it.


Thank you so much for saying this. I am feeling the same kind of peer pressure. It is as though some folks who have made the decision to upgrade will not be happy until all the rest of us do the same thing. Not naming any names but some of you guys are starting to sound like hard-core used car salesmen! Please give us a break here. Not all of us can afford to push that one-click button, and others of us just think our K1 suits us fine. I appreciate that you're feeling enthusiastic about your own decision but you don't need to bludgeon us with it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

luv: I read your posts and hers. She is not the only one I am worried about. 

I love the Kindle and convinced my Sister-in-Law and Aunt to pick up a K2, so I am not anti-K2. They have expressed interest in the Kindle and I figured this was a good time for them to buy one. I know what their financial situation is and that they have been thinking about it so I felt comfortable asking them about it. I did not ask other family members who I know would like one but are not in a position to buy one right now. 

When folks are looking for a push to buy anything it is a sign to me that something is holding them back. Since most of the time we don't know what is holding them back, I get nervous when people supply that push. It could be something simple, I don't want to look like I am a gadgetholic, or it could be something more complex, I am afraid I might lose my job and if I do I am going to regret this but I might not lose my job and I want it. In the first case, cool enough buy the silly thing and don't worry about how others judge you. The later case is a bit more serious and not something that people are likely to mention to strangers on a bulletin board.

I am sure that if someone did mention money issues everyone would caution them to be wise with their money and that K2 will be here six months from now or if their K1 breaks.

I tend to over think things.


----------



## DD

ProfCrash said:


> Linda I am not saying that people shouldn't buy it if they want to. It just seems to me like people who are on the fence are getting a lot more "Buy it" from people then people asking why they want it and to think about the purchase. Clearly, you thought the purchase through and choose to buy it. So have many others. And that is cool.
> 
> The question I have for DD is why are you on the fence in the first place? You are thinking about the decision. To me it sounds like you wants the K2 but you are trying to find a reason for justifying buying the K2. I could be totally wrong but that is what I get from reading your posts. If that is the case, then my next question is why do you think you cannot buy the K2 and what are you reading that overwhelms those reasons?
> 
> It feels to me like the second someone says they are thinking about the K2, people are jumping in with "Buy it!!". I know it is the internet but there is a weird form of peer pressure that exists online and I fear that the excitment of the K2 is leading to that very peer pressure being exerted. And yes, that concerns me.
> 
> Maybe I am taking this too seriously and should just stopping worrying about what others are doing and saying. Maybe DD is looking for people to tell her to buy it so she can buy it and I should shut up. Maybe she is looking for people to help her stay strong and not buy it.


I really appreciate your voice in this. I guess I just wanted others to help me reason it out and, honestly, I know the urging from my fellow Kindlers is a little tongue in cheek. Just having a little fun with each other.

There are good reasons why I want the K2 and also good reasons to keep the K1. These are the two things that hold me back (just thinking aloud here):

_*Guilt:*_ I'm fortunate enough to be able to afford to buy it 'just because' without feeling the pinch and I'm truly greatful for that. It just feels so WICKED to buy it when I own a perfectly good K1. My husband has no problem with my buying it. He says, "You know you're going to eventually get it anyway. Do it now and enjoy it." I don't drink, smoke, or indulge other vices but when it comes to my technology...well, you know.

_*Fear:*_ What if I don't like the K2 when it comes? Well, I do have 30 days to return it don't I? Does Amazon still offer that? I'll just hold off on selling K1 until I try K2.

Oh well, It wouldn't hurt to exert a little self control and wait a few weeks. As someone else said on this board, If I still want it on,say, March 1, after reading reviews and thinking about it more, I'll get it. It's not going anywhere.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I think as in any other situation it is a personal decision that each individual has to make for themselves. I never felt * peer pressure * from anyone here to buy nor do I understand why anyone would be worried about someone else's decision. We are all adults here and I don't think what DD or anyone else decides is any of my business.

It is very easy, you get a piece of paper write down the pros and the cons for you, look at your finances, discuss with your SO if needed and then *you* make the decision. My two cents worth   

We joke around here on every thread of KB but I certainly don't see it as being peer pressure. Peer Pressure for kids but not for adults, we out grew that many years ago. I haven't felt peer pressure since I was in my 20's. Hey we are older and oh so much wiser! A good place to be!


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> I've been teasing DD because in an earlier post (this thread about 2 pages back I think) she said her husband told her to get it, but she wanted someone else to talk her into it . That's the reason for the PUSH comments. Honestly, it's her decision to make and I'm not REALLY trying to push her in one direction or the other, nor coerce anybody who's not ready to buy it into buying one.
> 
> ETA: Here's her original post:


Really, I know you are just playing along with my fun way of stating my dillemma and I appreciate your humor. Luckily, I don't have a serious financial issue about buying it, so you are not pushing me into anything harmful. No problem here.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

See, I would have said don't let guilt prevent you from buying something that you would like. It sucks that not everyone can afford a Kindle but that was the case when the economy was ok when the K1 came out. If it is not a financial burden and you want it, then I don't see why you shouldn't buy it. Since you can return it within 30 days, there is no reason not to pull the trigger.

I would pull the trigger now. You don't know that others are not waiting for reviews and you are going to end up caught in a backlog. Right now it does not appear to be a backlog so go for it. And if you don't like it and return it you will be helping people who would be willing to buy it for a bit less by giving Amazon a returned item to sell for a lesser price to people.

You would be doing people a service. 

I can be evil too.


----------



## Dangerosa

ProfCrash, that was masterful. LOL!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Thank you so much for saying this. I am feeling the same kind of peer pressure. It is as though some folks who have made the decision to upgrade will not be happy until all the rest of us do the same thing. Not naming any names but some of you guys are starting to sound like hard-core used car salesmen! Please give us a break here. Not all of us can afford to push that one-click button, and others of us just think our K1 suits us fine. I appreciate that you're feeling enthusiastic about your own decision but you don't need to bludgeon us with it.


I certainly don't mean to bludgeon anyone. I think most of the posts here are done in fun just like the other threads on KB. Only the individual can make the decision as to whether they make the purchase or not. I was not influenced by one post on this board although I sure had fun joking around with my decision.  KB is a place to have fun, keep it friendly, share information and educate and Harvey and we mods work very hard to maintain that atmosphere.

The thread that holds all of us together is our passion for reading.  *Pun inteded*


----------



## luvmy4brats

You are quite right. Which is why, for the most part, you'll find me talking about accessories and warranties. If I hadn't of sold my K1, I'd still be sitting here right along with many others trying to decide if I should or shouldnt get it come March. (and it would totally be a money issue) It took a few months to decide for me to buy the first one. I would not like anybody to try to push me one direction or the other. However, if somebody comes to me and says here are the pros, here are the cons, I'm leaning towards it, what do you think, please talk me into it, guess what, I'm going to probably do just that and tease her along the way.

I don't think I've really seen any you MUST buy it here (although I have seen it on other boards) (and if I'm guilty of it, I hope someone points it out to me). Am I excited when others decide to upgrade? Yes. Do I look down on someone who doesn't? No. I may question it if they say the *only* reason they're not upgrading is because of the SD card or battery, but that's just because I don't really get that argument. But I'm now making an effort to stay out of those discussions. I did ask another poster why she wasn't even willing to try the new Kindle, even if someone offered to give it to her, but not because I thought she should, I was just curious as to why she wouldn't even think about it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ProfCrash said:


> See, I would have said don't let guilt prevent you from buying something that you would like. It sucks that not everyone can afford a Kindle but that was the case when the economy was ok when the K1 came out. If it is not a financial burden and you want it, then I don't see why you shouldn't buy it. Since you can return it within 30 days, there is no reason not to pull the trigger.
> 
> I would pull the trigger now. You don't know that others are not waiting for reviews and you are going to end up caught in a backlog. Right now it does not appear to be a backlog so go for it. And if you don't like it and return it you will be helping people who would be willing to buy it for a bit less by giving Amazon a returned item to sell for a lesser price to people.
> 
> You would be doing people a service.
> 
> I can be evil too.


Oh good job!


----------



## Gables Girl

Sorry, I didn't think I was pressuring someone to buy a K2.  I was going along with DD's please convince me.  I bought one and I'm still not sure I should have.  It will be really nice to have 2 so I can leave one on my nightstand and have one to carry around.  I've always been afraid I'll lose or break my Kindle and be with out reading material until I can get a new one.  So I pushed the button.  It is going to be my birthday and that will be it for my gift from me to me.  I also have a replacement battery on order for my original one.  Covering all my bases as you can see.  Frankly this is making me sorry I shared my decision to buy.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Why do we start a thread, to discuss a topic and we always have fun doing it. If a thread makes, you angry, hurts your feelings, makes you feel pressured... don't go there.  

Bottom line we are all adults and will never agree on every topic discussed here.
What a boring place this would be!   If the rules of Forum Decorum are not followed report it to a mod, that's what we are here for. We discuss the issue and do our best to solve it diplomatically.

Have fun folks, that's what KB is all about!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Gables Girl said:


> Sorry, I didn't think I was pressuring someone to buy a K2. I was going along with DD's please convince me. I bought one and I'm still not sure I should have. It will be really nice to have 2 so I can leave one on my nightstand and have one to carry around. I've always been afraid I'll lose or break my Kindle and be with out reading material until I can get a new one. So I pushed the button. It is going to be my birthday and that will be it for my gift from me to me. I also have a replacement battery on order for my original one. Covering all my bases as you can see. Frankly this is making me sorry I shared my decision to buy.


No apologies needed GG, this is a discussion board and that is what we've been doing and now we are moving on... I think everyone should understand by now the joking is all in fun and when asked our opinion we are darn sure going to give it. 

Thanks guys,
Linda
Moderator


----------



## DD

ProfCrash said:


> See, I would have said don't let guilt prevent you from buying something that you would like. It sucks that not everyone can afford a Kindle but that was the case when the economy was ok when the K1 came out. If it is not a financial burden and you want it, then I don't see why you shouldn't buy it. Since you can return it within 30 days, there is no reason not to pull the trigger.
> 
> I would pull the trigger now. You don't know that others are not waiting for reviews and you are going to end up caught in a backlog. Right now it does not appear to be a backlog so go for it. And if you don't like it and return it you will be helping people who would be willing to buy it for a bit less by giving Amazon a returned item to sell for a lesser price to people.
> 
> You would be doing people a service.
> 
> I can be evil too.


LOL! Well, thanks, Prof! I know guilt and fear shouldn't influence me. Must be that little girl in me talking to me again.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Gables Girl said:


> Sorry, I didn't think I was pressuring someone to buy a K2. I was going along with DD's please convince me. I bought one and I'm still not sure I should have. It will be really nice to have 2 so I can leave one on my nightstand and have one to carry around. I've always been afraid I'll lose or break my Kindle and be with out reading material until I can get a new one. So I pushed the button. It is going to be my birthday and that will be it for my gift from me to me. I also have a replacement battery on order for my original one. Covering all my bases as you can see. Frankly this is making me sorry I shared my decision to buy.


This is why I waited to say something.

I don't think people should not say what they feel. People should be excited that they are getting a K2. It is cool and fun and awesome and you should be excited. Sharing that excitement is the fun of the board. That is why the Waiting for Arrival thread is so great. we get to share in peoples anticipation and re-live that same anticipation that we had when waiting for our Kindles.

I also think that we need to balance that with an understanding that there are folks struggling with the decision who really want a K2 but cannot buy one for one reason or the other. I love how Linda and luv have discussed their K2. They said why they choose to buy it and are clearly excited and that is awesome. DD, I lost the theme of your original post in the ongoing posting. I should have gone back to double check it and realized that you were being playful.

In the end, adults are responsible for their own decisions. This board gives tons of great advice and the folks are helpful. The attitude Kindle enthusiasm is infectious. The accessories enthusiasm is infectious. I love it here because of the enthusiasm and the good manners.

And I think I unintentionally killed this thread.

Sorry.

Well, sorry for killing the thread not for the discussion.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Nah, you didn't kill it. We'll get it going again  

Well, hopefully someone will. The fun is over for me I'm afraid. I have to go to work. I tried to call out, but my boss just didn't understand!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> Nah, you didn't kill it. We'll get it going again
> 
> Well, hopefully someone will. The fun is over for me I'm afraid. I have to go to work. I tried to call out, but my boss just didn't understand!


Hopefully he will understand on Feb 25th Luv!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Hopefully he will understand on Feb 25th Luv!


I predict that Luv is going to have the flu on the 25th. I can hear that cough building and can totally tell that she is going to have a fever.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Hopefully he will understand on Feb 25th Luv!


I've already requested it off  reason: family function. I know my limitations. Remember, I'm the one who plans to hunt down my UPS driver in town.



ProfCrash said:


> I predict that Luv is going to have the flu on the 25th. I can hear that cough building and can totally tell that she is going to have a fever.


<sniffle> <cough> <hack> I'm losing my voice already


----------



## KBoards Admin

SongbirdVB said:


> Well, I guess I'm safe. I can't see the pictures! Stupid work computer.


Here's a shot, for your viewing convenience. (Sorry!  )


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> I've already requested it off  reason: family function. I know my limitations. Remember, I'm the one who plans to hunt down my UPS driver in town.
> 
> <sniffle> <cough> <hack> I'm losing my voice already


ROTFL I think I will have to use a vacation day. My K 1 came on a Sat so I played all weekend. I'm still like a kid in a candy store, I can not wait to get off work everyday to get home and *Kindle*.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My SIL is amused by my excitement for her. My Brother bought her K2 for her birthday and is giving it to her early. Her birthday is in August. I called last night after I learned that my brother had already told her it was coming in an effort to prevent her from buying more DTB. I wanted to discuss how we could share books (either sharing an account or registering her K2 on my account and my down loading books on her kindle and then deregistering her kindle). I was all excited, she seemed tired. 

I chalk it up to not having a Kindle before and thus not truly understanding how exciting it is. 

(sigh)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I have no family or friends that share my excitement, enthusiasm or love of my Kindle. That is why I am here so often, I am understood...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am hoping to have a few when their K2s arrive. If SIL likes hers, I know my brother will buy one. My eldest brother has a Sony 505 and loves it.


----------



## pidgeon92

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> That is why I am here so often, I am understood...


What makes you so sure?


----------



## Lynn

luvmy4brats said:


> I've already requested it off  reason: family function. I know my limitations. Remember, I'm the one who plans to hunt down my UPS driver in town.
> 
> <sniffle> <cough> <hack> I'm losing my voice already


Well your Kindle is family and it is coming home-so in my book that is a family function. I am off work that day because my brother and SIL will be visiting. I am not sure I will be home though. 

Lynn L


----------



## DD

I did it!  I pushed the button and ordered the K2!  Also ordered the M-edge Executive Leather Case in pebbled purple.  My husband couldn't stand my angst anymore.  He said he wanted to give it to me for Valentine's Day.  So-o-o it"s done.  I wonder, does this mean I don't get red roses too?  That's OK, my Kindle is better!


----------



## libro

DD said:


> I did it! I pushed the button and ordered the K2! Also ordered the M-edge Executive Leather Case in pebbled purple. My husband couldn't stand my angst anymore. He said he wanted to give it to me for Valentine's Day. So-o-o it"s done. I wonder, does this mean I don't get red roses too? That's OK, my Kindle is better!


DD -- Congrats on pushing the button! You'll probably get the roses, too. As for me, some of my best presents in life have been those that keep on giving!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats DD! That is a very nice Valentine Gift... I would take a Kindle 1 or 2 over roses, chocolate, dinner, fur coat, car  *anytime.* I am happiest when I am Kindling.


----------



## Anju 

Good on ya' DD- you will be glad you gave in and did it -   and so will your husband  

My husband has found out he can get newspapers on the kindle cheaper than individual issues here, so I might end up having to get him one.    for newspapers?  LOL LOL LOL


----------



## DD

Oh, and BTW, still got a delivery date of Feb. 26th.


----------



## Daisy1960

tlrowley said:


> Hubby expressed an interest in my K1, but I suspect he'd prefer that I order a second K2
> 
> I ordered the Amazon case, but that was before I saw that the M-edge cases were available, with hinges, and with the built-in light. Decisions, decisions.


tlrowley,

Could you tell me where you found the case? (The K2 M-Edge case I ordered from Amazon didn't have the hinge or light.)

Thanks!


----------



## Rivery

Good for you DD!

I went through some of the same issues before I ordered.  My DH was just as supportive and also got sick of my angst.


----------



## libro

Daisy1960 said:


> tlrowley,
> 
> Could you tell me where you found the case? (The K2 M-Edge case I ordered from Amazon didn't have the hinge or light.)
> 
> Thanks!


I'm quite interested in knowing this, too, as I'm *this* close to ordering an M-Edge. The only thing holding me back is the fact I don't believe they had a K2 in front of them when designing the new case (only dimensions) and wonder if the K2 will hold well inside the new M-Edge for K2.


----------



## Snapcat

I thought for a long time about whether or not to get the Kindle 2 (since I already have the Kindle 1). I even clicked the preorder button and placed the order so I could secure my place in line. Then I started thinking about what else I could buy with the same amount of money. I have since cancelled my order and preordered a netbook (tiny laptop) for use at school. I'm excited about that purchase now and my kindletosis is completely cured. I think I can wait to upgrade my Kindle now until Kindle 3.

This is the purchase: http://www.jr.com/asus/pe/ASU_EPC1000EBLK/


----------



## ScottBooks

If you got to the "Kindle Store" on Amazon on the left side of the page you can click "Kindle 2" Accessories. (Or "Kindle 1" if that's more your speed  )

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_83624031_2?ie=UTF8&node=1261724011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=browse&pf_rd_r=1KECYA9SYRX2DZ9SWQ86&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=469620731&pf_rd_i=133141011


----------



## ElLector

I have purchased the new Kindle 2, and I will be selling my Kindle 1, which I love so much, after I get my Kindle 2.  It's too hard for me to let it go so quickly when I have books to read still.  I wonder if others feel the same.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> I did it! I pushed the button and ordered the K2! Also ordered the M-edge Executive Leather Case in pebbled purple. My husband couldn't stand my angst anymore. He said he wanted to give it to me for Valentine's Day. So-o-o it"s done. I wonder, does this mean I don't get red roses too? That's OK, my Kindle is better!


What a wonderful Valentines Day present. I'm SO happy for you. Have you decided on any covers yet? (I'm incorrigible)


----------



## Dangerosa

ElLector said:


> I wonder if others feel the same.


This one does.


----------



## crca56

i ordered my k2 and am selling my k1 to my best friend, so we can share the same account and books, like we do dtb's


----------



## luvmy4brats

ElLector said:


> I have purchased the new Kindle 2, and I will be selling my Kindle 1, which I love so much, after I get my Kindle 2. It's too hard for me to let it go so quickly when I have books to read still. I wonder if others feel the same.


Have you seen my post I'm Kindle-Less? <sniff> I miss my Kindle. Is it the 25th yet?


----------



## Guest

ProfCrash said:


> Linda I am not saying that people shouldn't buy it if they want to. It just seems to me like people who are on the fence are getting a lot more "Buy it" from people then people asking why they want it and to think about the purchase. Clearly, you thought the purchase through and choose to buy it. So have many others. And that is cool.
> 
> The question I have for DD is why are you on the fence in the first place? You are thinking about the decision. To me it sounds like you wants the K2 but you are trying to find a reason for justifying buying the K2. I could be totally wrong but that is what I get from reading your posts. If that is the case, then my next question is why do you think you cannot buy the K2 and what are you reading that overwhelms those reasons?
> 
> It feels to me like the second someone says they are thinking about the K2, people are jumping in with "Buy it!!". I know it is the internet but there is a weird form of peer pressure that exists online and I fear that the excitment of the K2 is leading to that very peer pressure being exerted. And yes, that concerns me.
> 
> Maybe I am taking this too seriously and should just stopping worrying about what others are doing and saying. Maybe DD is looking for people to tell her to buy it so she can buy it and I should shut up. Maybe she is looking for people to help her stay strong and not buy it.


ProfCrash I agree with you. There is a TON of peer pressure here being placed on folks buy buy buy the K2. I just hope the people buying them are doing so because it's something they truly want or need and can afford it, not because they just want to be part of the crowd or are being made to think sticking with K1 is somehow a bad idea.


----------



## Guest

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Thank you so much for saying this. I am feeling the same kind of peer pressure. It is as though some folks who have made the decision to upgrade will not be happy until all the rest of us do the same thing. Not naming any names but some of you guys are starting to sound like hard-core used car salesmen! Please give us a break here. Not all of us can afford to push that one-click button, and others of us just think our K1 suits us fine. I appreciate that you're feeling enthusiastic about your own decision but you don't need to bludgeon us with it.


I agree completely. Very well said!


----------



## lailamar

OK GOT MY KINDLE END OF THIS YEAR. IT WAS A BARGAIN - BRAND NEW NOT USED FOR $315 AT THAT TIME IT WAS A STEAL. NOW K2 IS AVAILABLE ON DAYS, WELL THE ONLY THING I LIKE ABOUT IT IS THE FACT THAT K2 WILL READ ALOUD ALL NEWSPAPERS OR EBOOKS... A GREAT FEAUTURE THAT I WOULD DEFINATELLY LOVE TO HAVE.... SO I DECIDED.... I WON'T PURCHASE K2... BECAUSE I ALREADY HAVE KINDLE ORIGINAL AS I CALL IT AND SIMPLY I'LL WAIT A YEAR OR MORE FOR K3 TO ARRIVE...... 
IT SEEMS A LITTLE CARELESS FOR ME TO SPEND ANOTHER $350+ FOR K2 WHEN THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH MY ORIGINAL KINDLE. FUTHERMORE, FOR THAT $$$ I CAN HAVE... HM..... ABOUT 70-100 EBOOKS INSTREAD......
NO MATTER HOW TEMPTING THAT KINDLE2 IS... I WON'T GET TEMPTED AND WON'T BUY.... I KISS MY LITTLE ORIGINAL KINDLE DAILY AND THANK GOD FOR THE ONE I HAVE RIGHT NOW.... AT LEAST FOR ANOTHER YEAR OR TILL K3 ARRIVES IF THAT HAPPENS......(sorry caps, not shouting... just easier to type too)....


----------



## Tippy

luvmy4brats said:


> Have you seen my post I'm Kindle-Less? <sniff> I miss my Kindle. Is it the 25th yet?


It's getting closer every minute. Keep your chin up!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chin up Luv. You can borrow your daughers and you have your audio books. You will get your new Kindle soon. Just think of how excited you will be when it arrives and you get to unwrap it and turn it on. True Bliss!


----------



## Cammie

I canceled my K2 order and bought 2 "almost new" reasonably priced K1s (one for a friend and one as a backup).  My very first K1 slipped out of its case and broke.  I replaced it for $180 with Amazon's half price offer for accidentally damaged Kindles.  I love the K1...I like the quirky shape (that seems more book-like to me), the SD card slot and and the replaceable battery.  The only thing that initially prompted me to order the K2 was the text to talk feature.  But, on reconsideration, I realized that I did not like the lack of voice inflection I heard in the demo I viewed, it really wasn't something I could really see myself using on a regular basis and it was in the experimental section of the device (which raised questions for me as to whether the feature would be permanent).

That being said, I am excited for those that prefer and have ordered the K2 and I am happy for those of us that love the K1.  I do feel bad for those that really wanted a K1 but were switched to a K2 pre-shipment; particularly if they are not comfortable purchasing a used K1.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The more photos I see of the K2, the happier I am that I'm staying with the original.  I was holding a notepad the other day that appeared to be about the same size as K2, and it was very uncomfortable for me.  It looks like you have to hold it on the edge and if you don't grab it just right, the buttons will be out of reach; at least for my little hands.

The text to voice doesn't interest me either, since I'm not a fan of audio books.  

No thanks.  Little Gertie and I will be just fine as long as she works.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Is it bad that I am thnking of buying a K1 as a back up for Tavar?


----------



## DD

ElLector, I'm keeping my K1 until after the K2 comes and then I'll sell it and my multitude of covers and accessories. I don't want to be sans Kindle for even one day. I figure if I absolutely hate K2 (unlikely!), I can sell it at a discount and Keep K1. Sounds like a plan?


----------



## Cammie

ProfCrash said:


> Is it bad that I am thnking of buying a K1 as a back up for Tavar?


No  With the price of "almost new" K1s hovering in the $200-225 range (many with a nice aftermarket cases), I bought one that was two months old just in case my K1, my friend's K1 or my boyfriend's K1 breaks. I also like the idea of letting other trusted friends borrow the "backup" K1 if there is a book I want to share with them.


----------



## DD

ProfCrash said:Is it bad that I am thnking of buying a K1 as a back up for Tavar?

Not if you buy mine after K2 arrives! I'll probably be listing it and accessories on the board.


----------



## DD

Quote from: luvmy4brats on Yesterday at 10:21:32 PMHave you seen my post I'm Kindle-Less? <sniff> I miss my Kindle. Is it the 25th yet?

I feel for ya! Ihave my Kindle with me constantly. My husband says I'll have to have it surgically removed from my hand.


----------



## Lynn

Well I just changed my vote from keeping K1 and getting K2 to keeping K1. I cancelled my K2 order. I decided that I would not use the text to talk feature much and even though the increased in gray scale is great it wasn't a good enough reason to buy a K2. That being said if there are upgrades down the road for better pdf formatting folders etc, I may get one then, but for now I think I will get a new cover and some books. I had inadvertantly let my gift card balance get used for part of the payment so it is like getting money back!

Lynn L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Lynn said:


> Well I just changed my vote from keeping K1 and getting K2 to keeping K1. I cancelled my K2 order. I decided that I would not use the text to talk feature much and even though the increased in gray scale is great it wasn't a good enough reason to buy a K2. That being said if there are upgrades down the road for better pdf formatting folders etc, I may get one then, but for now I think I will get a new cover and some books. I had inadvertantly let my gift card balance get used for part of the payment so it is like getting money back!
> 
> Lynn L


Congrats on your decison Lynn and getting $$$ back!  We each have to be comfortable with our decision. I ordered K 2 Monday, cancelled Monday and reordered Wed.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Lynn said:


> Well I just changed my vote from keeping K1 and getting K2 to keeping K1. I cancelled my K2 order. I decided that I would not use the text to talk feature much and even though the increased in gray scale is great it wasn't a good enough reason to buy a K2. That being said if there are upgrades down the road for better pdf formatting folders etc, I may get one then, but for now I think I will get a new cover and some books. I had inadvertantly let my gift card balance get used for part of the payment so it is like getting money back!
> 
> Lynn L


I can totally see upgrading if the next version has features that I feel that I want. I wouldn't mind having the latest and greatest, but I don't really want any of the new features, so I will stick with Tavar.

For now.

(grins)


----------



## DD

Well, I've joined the ranks of the order then cancel bunch. Just decided to follow my first instincts and wait for the K2 customer reviews to help with my decision.


----------



## libro

Sounds like a wise decision, DD.  I always go with my gut instinct.  You will have lots and lots of reviews starting 2/25!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

libro said:


> Sounds like a wise decision, DD. I always go with my gut instinct. You will have lots and lots of reviews starting 2/25!


Seconding this comment. Trust your gut. I will be interested in seeing what people think who had the K1 when they start using the K2.


----------



## Lynn

ProfCrash said:


> I will be interested in seeing what people think who had the K1 when they start using the K2.


Me too- should be some interesting reading for a few days

Lynn L


----------



## libro

ProfCrash said:


> Seconding this comment. Trust your gut. I will be interested in seeing what people think who had the K1 when they start using the K2.


Prof -- Exactly....the reviews from K1 owners will be especially interesting.


----------



## Kirstin

I ordered the 2.  I'm going to give the 1 to my mom and convert her to Kindles.


----------



## Lynn

Kirstin said:


> I ordered the 2. I'm going to give the 1 to my mom and convert her to Kindles.


That's nice of you. I got a refurb for my mom just before they were all gone and she loves it. Although I selfishly think now if I hadn't done that I could give her my Kindle and get a K2!

Lynn L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If I had someone to give my K1 to I might order the K2. But so far no one in my family has said that they would like one. OK, no one I would give a $369 gift to. If either of my parents wanted it, it would be theirs.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

DD said:


> Well, I've joined the ranks of the order then cancel bunch. Just decided to follow my first instincts and wait for the K2 customer reviews to help with my decision.


I think that is a wise decision for you DD. I will give an honest review. Who knows, I may be shopping for a K 1 and selling K 2. I bought my K 1 after reading many reviews and researching, this time I am buying on my faith in Bezos and Amazon. With my daily commute I am looking forward to text to voice and I never wanted folders so that wasn't an issue for me.


----------



## sjc

Linda: Congrats, Uncongrats, Congrats...lol. I think.

Has anyone given thought to the difficulty or possible difficulty *rolling inwards * for page turns...dying for some of the reviews to *"roll in" * on the 25th. I am sticking with K1 as I stated originally: I don't want to give up the SD slot or the removable battery.

I do feel badly about the legal issues re: speech to text. I'm sure it will be resolved; there will be plenty of ticked K2 users if they have to pull that feature.

All the best and please post HONEST REVIEWS of K2 (preferably by those who actually "have" one) reviews are different than opinions...lol.


----------



## Sweety18

Never had K1 and was thinking of getting it when I found out K2 was about to be launched, so ordered K2 now just waiting and waiting...


----------



## luvmy4brats

sjc said:


> Linda: Congrats, Uncongrats, Congrats...lol. I think.
> 
> Has anyone given thought to the difficulty or possible difficulty *rolling inwards * for page turns...dying for some of the reviews to *"roll in" * on the 25th. I am sticking with K1 as I stated originally: I don't want to give up the SD slot or the removable battery.
> 
> I do feel badly about the legal issues re: speech to text. I'm sure it will be resolved; there will be plenty of ticked K2 users if they have to pull that feature.
> 
> All the best and please post HONEST REVIEWS of K2 (preferably by those who actually "have" one) reviews are different than opinions...lol.


I promise you'll get an honest review from me (and a report on how it looks in my Vera), especially the buttons.


----------



## Kind

Sweety18 said:


> Never had K1 and was thinking of getting it when I found out K2 was about to be launched, so ordered K2 now just waiting and waiting...


and waiting and waiting.... no worries. Only a few weeks before they start shipping them out.


----------



## Guest

I just wonder if there will be any "I want my old Kindle back.  The K2 sux!" type posts?  I hope this isn't the case.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sjc said:


> Has anyone given thought to the difficulty or possible difficulty *rolling inwards * for page turns...dying for some of the reviews to *"roll in" * on the 25th.


I definitely thought about that. I asked somewhere if that meant pushing up instead of down, but never got a reply. I guess we'll have to wait until someone posts a review. I hope it doesn't mean pushing "in" to the K itself ... like clicking a ballpoint pen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Since we're speculating and no one really knows, here's my speculation regarding the "rolling inwards" button.

Think teeter-totter  but with a wider than usual center pivot so that rather than 1 kid on each side you could fit, say, 5, side by side.  Now the buttons on K1 don't teeter, they just totter -- to the outside edge of the Kindle.  So if it's on and you bump it accidentally, you can accidentally turn the page.  I'm thinking the new buttons only teeter (tip inwards) and don't totter.  So if you bump it, it likely won't do anything.  You have to actually press it just slightly inwards from the edge for it to teeter and turn the page.  This is much less likely to occur accidentally.

I hope this kinda makes sense. . . .I have a very clear picture in my brain but am not sure how to get it out. . . 

Ann


----------



## Leslie

Vampyre said:


> I just wonder if there will be any "I want my old Kindle back. The K2 sux!" type posts? I hope this isn't the case.


I hope so too, but I bet you dollars to donuts that somebody out there will be unhappy and will be very vocal in voicing their displeasure.

L


----------



## Atunah

Well, maybe that's just me, but I want to hear ALL opinions, even those that don't like it at all and I hope they will be allowed to voice such opinions. I am waiting until some reviews are in and I'd like to get a full, not censored one sided picture. 

But that's me


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> Well, maybe that's just me, but I want to hear ALL opinions, even those that don't like it at all and I hope they will be allowed to voice such opinions. I am waiting until some reviews are in and I'd like to get a full, not censored one sided picture.
> 
> But that's me


Of course they will.

The people I don't want to hear from are the folks who have never even touched a Kindle and rip it to shreds...the famous 1-star reviewers at Amazon. I don't have any patience with them.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> Of course they will.
> 
> The people I don't want to hear from are the folks who have never even touched a Kindle and rip it to shreds...the famous 1-star reviewers at Amazon. I don't have any patience with them.
> 
> L


I also don't like to hear from people who say, in effect, "well, I got this and it's a piece of crap. . . . you all should send yours back now. . .it's worthless/not as advertised/deceptively marketed/etc."

I expect some will quite like it, and some will possibly not -- and may offer it for re-sale at a discount! As long as there's no rudeness on either side, bring on the opinions!!

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

If I am unhappy ya'll will be the first to know. I will be complaining and whining and looking for a K 1 to buy. Nothing but honesty from me. I hope I will have only good things to post but either way I will  let all of you know.

Yes, it will be like K 1, people that never owned it were the ones with critical reviews. Go figure.


----------



## Anju 

Vampyre said:


> I just wonder if there will be any "I want my old Kindle back. The K2 sux!" type posts? I hope this isn't the case.


I'm with you Vampy - I just want everyone to be happy!


----------



## rho

I voted keeping K1 and getting K2 - for a couple of reasons - I could do just that and use K1 as a spare or I could sell K1 later OR if I hate K2 I can send it back and still have K1 ....

I'm one of the ones who had debated for days - then I put it in my cart and would look at the cart every day and ask myself if I really really wanted it .... and I would go as far as to check out just to see the date it could be delivered and finally I decided to stop making myself nuts --

So - I will have a few weeks to decide if I want to keep K2 or send it back but I don't see that happening -- the battery was an issue for me originally then I remembered that I have had a few things that had that type of battery and never had a problem and usually by the time my battery ran out I was ready for new because the item had gone so far beyond what it was..... And the SD card thing -- I thought long and hard about that - and decided that I can keep my books on my computer if I need to but I may just do it as a backup once and awhile instead of depending on it.

I'm actually having some battery issues with my K1 after 1 yr and 2 months - it isn't hold a charge _as long_ - and I have had a battery on back order for ages - but if I use it as a spare I can keep it plugged in until I need it and I also have the adapter for the iGo charger in my car so I can use it in the car too.

I only have a few things that I do that cost anything - reading and knitting and spinning - not like hubby who has very very expensive hobbies 

oh and it was the images of the 2 Kindles together showing the difference in the screen images that finally pushed me over the edge - I liked the thinner, the new button placement and the way the 5 way controller works, And I hold out hope that they will figure a way for the folders to be included later on -


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I can't wait for the reviews at Amazon and the comments based on those reviews. 

OK, so I have a sick sense of humor.


----------



## hamstermom

I'm keeping my K1 for now.  I still like having my SD card.  I will see what happens when k3 or k4 come out.  Things always improve.


----------



## Buttercup

I'm keeping my Kindle and will probably wait for K3, I've not had mine that long and it works great so don't really see the need to plop down another $359 that could be better spent elsewhere.  I also just ordered an Oberon cover for it which will help me avoid the K2 envy.

Let me ask you this ... the photos of the two side by side make it look like K2's screen is much smaller even though it's supposed to be the same size.  That's not just me right?


----------



## Mom of 4

ditto what rho said


----------



## drenee

I'm keeping K1.  I really like the thickness of it.  Great for my small hands to grasp.  For some reason, the smaller the object, the harder for me to hold.  My mom is getting K2.  I'll see what I think about it once I see it in person.  It's funny, but I didn't feel the need to hold K1 before I made my decision.  That probably has something to do with reading the posts here.  I guess my hesitency is that no one here has experienced a K2.  I'm sure once the posts come in from our trusted friends here a lot of questions will be answered.  Anyway, I'm extremely happy with mine and don't have any reason to put it up for adoption.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

drenee said:


> I'm keeping K1. I really like the thickness of it. Great for my small hands to grasp. For some reason, the smaller the object, the harder for me to hold. My mom is getting K2. I'll see what I think about it once I see it in person. It's funny, but I didn't feel the need to hold K1 before I made my decision. That probably has something to do with reading the posts here. I guess my hesitency is that no one here has experienced a K2. I'm sure once the posts come in from our trusted friends here a lot of questions will be answered. Anyway, I'm extremely happy with mine and don't have any reason to put it up for adoption.


I got my Kindle in October after reading reviews and doing some research. I think that there are folks who are comfortable buying a product before the reviews come out and those who wait. Thank god for the early adaptors who are willing to take the plunge, but I am not one of them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You all have fun with your new Kindles. I know it will be a while before I get one no matter how badly I decide one because I just bought myself a Purple IPod Nano. 16 GB. She is amazingly thin. I am thinking of calling her Kitai. Seriously, thing. It is pretty freaking cool.

Now to go back to watching Itunes put on tunes.


----------



## Gables Girl

ProfCrash said:


> You all have fun with your new Kindles. I know it will be a while before I get one no matter how badly I decide one because I just bought myself a Purple IPod Nano. 16 GB. She is amazingly thin. I am thinking of calling her Kitai. Seriously, thing. It is pretty freaking cool.
> 
> Now to go back to watching Itunes put on tunes.


Have fun with it. I love my Nanos, I have four a silver, a blue, a purple and a red one. None of them are named. I have different types of music on each one. Great for travel.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am planning on using it mainly at the gym and on the plane. I like the concept of the Red Nano part of the money going to project Red) but I really like the purple one.


----------



## Buttercup

I have a silver nano, it's the model just before they added video to them and I also have a white 5g video ipod.  I need an iPod classic since I'm almost out of space on my 60 gig 5g but I'm holding out for the cool colors to be made available.


----------



## luvmy4brats

My daughter has the same purple nano and loves it. I have a pink third gen that I love. I really like the chubby little design. Plus it's much thinner than the newer ones. I was recently given a 32gb touch as well. If you're talking amazing... I'm in love.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I was thinking of getting the IPod classic but I really want something that I can use at the gym. I like music but I don't really listen to it that frequently so I am not worried about not having all of my music with me on a plane. 16 GBs is more then enough music for me, it cost less, it is really thin, and I could get it in purple. 

I love the color purple.

I can't see using the ITouch at the gym for music and I just wouldn't use the features enough to justify buying one. 

What I don't get is that the Nano is so insanely thin and can hold 16 GB's. Why not design K2 to hold more then 2 GB's? It does not make sense to me.


----------



## sherylb

ProfCrash said:


> What I don't get is that the Nano is so insanely thin and can hold 16 GB's. Why not design K2 to hold more then 2 GB's? It does not make sense to me.


Conspiracy theory...because Amazon wants us to maintain our library on their site for some reason?


----------

